#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Wom 5000 ccq la em baixo

## telworld

Ola pessoal!

Ao atualizar o wom 5000 para versão nova, venho percebendo um problema gravíssimo no CCQ oscilando muito, caindo la em baixo gerando ruido altíssimo.
Gostaria de saber que alguém que ta usando ta percebendo esse problema.

----------


## JonasMT

Tenho esse mesmo problema desde a versao que começo e exibir o ccq, ou seja da veria acontecer antes tbm hehe.

Nao importa a distancia,ap mk/ubnt e varios faixas de canal diferente. A soluçao ir retirando eles da rede aos poucos.

----------


## telworld

> Tenho esse mesmo problema desde a versao que começo e exibir o ccq, ou seja da veria acontecer antes tbm hehe.
> 
> Nao importa a distancia,ap mk/ubnt e varios faixas de canal diferente. A soluçao ir retirando eles da rede aos poucos.


Tenho mais de 500 peças e começou da pau dessa forma agora.

----------


## Anderson28

Aqui o ccq do WOM5000 esta bem diferente do AP, antigamente a diferença era minima!

----------


## JonasMT

Pois é aqui tinha apenas 20unid, agora devo ter 4 a 5. E desde sempre foi essa "porcaria" o ccq. Esse foi o motivo de ter parado com elas.

----------


## telworld

Falei com o suporte hoje e caras ta tendado desvencilhar, arrumado desculpas e pedindo a numeração do snm.
se não resolver isso urgente vai é fuder tudo

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite, é triste mais a realidade é essa mesma, tenho cerca de uns 400 instalados e estou tendo problema de ccq em varios deles com bastante variação, lembro bem no inicio do lançamento do wom5000 em um tópico aqui do forúm que um cara se não me engano era até um dos responsáveis da krazer que falava justamente do problema de ruido causado pelos chipsets ralink, o qual recebia muita interferência e com isso em ambientes de muita produção o radio ficaria doido, não sei se isso tem haver mas fiquei com isso na cabeça, e em testes onde mk ou ubnt da 99 ccq wom da 40 a 60 e por ai vai, espero que a intelbras consiga fazer algo a respeito logo se não quem usa o equipamento em grande escala esta com um grande problema nas mãos.



> Falei com o suporte hoje e caras ta tendado desvencilhar, arrumado desculpas e pedindo a numeração do snm.
> se não resolver isso urgente vai é fuder tudo

----------


## brunocemeru

Se não estou muito enganado os won5000 tem angulo de 70°,quase um painel setorial rs.
Mas eu comecei instalando aqui na boa e estava me atendendo bem.Porém neste ultima versão deles a coisa ficou ruim deves.
Tudo ficou ruim,inclusive achar sinal.Aonde ponho um nanoslocom5 achando -70dbi coloco um won5000 e acha com -82dbi.Não sei se foi a versão do firmware ou o hardware que mudou,mas está sem condições de uso.
Já testei a versão antiga com a nova na prática mesmo e é isso,a versão antiga é melhor que a nova.
ex;a uns meses instalei em um cliente x um cpe won5000 em um poste(visada meio obstruída mas sinal -65) funcionando perfeitamente.
Posteriormente fui instalar em um cliente y vizinho do x com mesmas condições de visada,até melhor e com mesmo cpe(won5000 versão nova) mas o sinal bateu -81.Fiquei meio encucado e não fiz a instalação,mas como eu já estava desconfiado e tinha um ap antigo em casa voltei em outro dia e pois o velho.Fui na boa,o problema era o cpe novo won5000.
Resumindo,não sei explicar o porque disso mas os aps antigos eu conseguia usar os novos sem condições alguma de uso.

----------


## JonasMT

Volto a falar, desde que saio a versao 3.2,3.3 algo assim que notei esse problema de ccq. Ficava minutos cravado 100% e conforme voce ficava atualizando a pg ele caia a baixo de 30%. Na epoca me foi alegado bug apenas na interface grafica, mas poxa tava matando meu AP como poderia ser bug apenas na interface grafica?

----------


## brunocemeru

Eu não cheguei a alterar a versão da firmware mas no geral achei que eles não iriam inventar um versão para prejudicar o hardware.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, Bom dia!

Qual a versão de firmware utilizada no WOM 5000?
Qual o Sinal/Ruído, SNR e CCQ está informando nos WOM 5000?
Qual Potência da Base Station e WOM 5000?
Qual a Base Station utilizada?
Qual a distância entre a Base Station e WOM 5000?
Qual Distância de TX configurada nos equipamentos?

----------


## telworld

> Prezados, Bom dia!
> 
> Qual a versão de firmware utilizada no WOM 5000?
> Qual o Sinal/Ruído, SNR e CCQ está informando nos WOM 5000?
> Qual Potência da Base Station e WOM 5000?
> Qual a Base Station utilizada?
> Qual a distância entre a Base Station e WOM 5000?
> Qual Distância de TX configurada nos equipamentos?


Olha se voce quiser dar seus pulos e resolva, pois estamos falando q ta com problemas é pq é gravíssimo, ler o poste inteiro que terá as resposta, miguem vem aqui debater algo com essa ineficiência, suporte de voces não e bom e se continuar assim vou trocar de fornecedor, não é possível que a empresa com tanta reclamação fica tirando o corpo fora quando surge algo gravíssimo assim, muitos desistiu de usar e eu também vou fazer o mesmo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Telword,

Essas perguntas foram direcionadas para todos os usuários do post. Referente aos que entraram em contato com o Suporte Intelbras, favor nos enviar o endereço de e-mail para podermos investigar.
Iremos efetuar testes em laboratório e estaremos dando retorno para os que tiveram contato conosco via Suporte.

----------


## JonasMT

Aqui testei com 

Basestation 17dbi 90°
rocket m5 16dbi ganho
wom 500 de 12 a 27dbi de ganho
Sinal de -52 a -62
ccq de 20 a 100%
distancia 800mts

Basestation 20dbi
rocket m5 e rb912 16dbi de ganho em ambos
sinal de -59 a -65
ccq de 23 a 100%
distancia 1.2km

Testei firmware de do 3.2 a esse ultimo aonde o problema só pioro, solução estou tirando de produçao e implantando Sxt

----------


## telworld

O produto tava indo bem, mas a empresa tem que assumir ta enfrentando problemas e falar que vai resolver, não ficar desvencilhando é isso que deixa agente puto.
vamos aguardar o desenrolar dessa semana.

----------


## rubem

No MK como fica o CCQ de TX e de RX dessas WOM5000?

O WOM5000 deve exibir apenas o CCQ de TX (Baseado em quantos pacotes que ele transmitiu foram re-solicitados ou precisaram ser reenviados porque não houve resposta), em teoria se tiver um RTS/CTS ativo no WOM e não na torre algumas requisições ficam sem resposta. O WOM5000 nos firmwares recentes não tem config de RTS pra mecher? (Não tenho nenhum pra mecher e ver isso)

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

o ccq sempre ta subindo e descendo mesmo, já notei isso também.. oscila de mais, e bem rápido cai la em baixo e vai a 100% em segundos, as vezes nem chega a 100% kkkk....

também tive problemas ao atualizar remoto 5 peças do wom5000, desde novembro ligações intermináveis, mil perguntas, e ate hoje não tenho ideia de quando eles vão voltar, afinal na assistência técnica regional o cara nem conhecia o aparelho kkkk la ficou por 4 meses, e agora já esta a 30 dias na intelbras...
por isso com s wom5000 que tenho na rede, planos no máximo de 1mb, para garantir que funciona, mas que isso, nem do lado do ap eu me animaria a instalar.

----------


## naldo864

UBNT forever e caro queima porta LAN perde potencia mas ainda funciona bem

----------


## wala

mikrotik forever não queima lan não perde potencia mesmo preço, dinheiro ne capim não moço  :Wink:

----------


## naldo864

> mikrotik forever não queima lan não perde potencia mesmo preço, dinheiro ne capim não moço


a crontroversias meu amigo a controversias (ja vi muito post aqui de nego pixando sxt e falando muito mal de defeitos ).

ubnt a queima de equipamentos e na media de 0,5 % do plantel durante o ano .
para um provedor e aceitavel .
do jeito que falam parece que existe queima de equipamento 1 por dia e num e assim nao

----------


## telworld

> a crontroversias meu amigo a controversias (ja vi muito post aqui de nego pixando sxt e falando muito mal de defeitos ).
> 
> ubnt a queima de equipamentos e na media de 0,5 % do plantel durante o ano .
> para um provedor e aceitavel .
> do jeito que falam parece que existe queima de equipamento 1 por dia e num e assim nao



O UBNT e MIKROTIK é excelente produto, mas se podemos valorizar o produto interno vamos, a Intelbras é jovem no mercado e merece pela sua iniciativa de ter colocado o produto no mercado.
isso gera divisas para o pais, tais como emprego e etc o produto não é ruim tem suas falhas e isso é aceitável desde que dar uma resposta para que ta resolvendo. vai me dizer que ninguém comprou ubnt falsificado.
Temos ai o apc5m e o Apc5m18 caso de sucesso, trafega muitos pacotes com qualidade e não trava como trava o Rocket.
Os Apc5m no começo deu seus paus e agora guenta o tranco.
Digo assim vamos valorizar o que é nosso e contribuir para que eles possa aprimorar, afinal é do Brasil não é?

----------


## wala

> a crontroversias meu amigo a controversias (ja vi muito post aqui de nego pixando sxt e falando muito mal de defeitos ).
> 
> ubnt a queima de equipamentos e na media de 0,5 % do plantel durante o ano .
> para um provedor e aceitavel .
> do jeito que falam parece que existe queima de equipamento 1 por dia e num e assim nao



pois e ta feio a coisa se correr o bixo pega se ficar o bixo come , aqui da muito problema ubnt, se fosse so porta lan dava um jeito aterrando mais eu to com uma raiva danada dessa perca de potencia ta dando mais caso do que porta lan e a maioria e argrid mais nano tambem da

----------


## wala

> O UBNT e MIKROTIK é excelente produto, mas se podemos valorizar o produto interno vamos, a Intelbras é jovem no mercado e merece pela sua iniciativa de ter colocado o produto no mercado.
> isso gera divisas para o pais, tais como emprego e etc o produto não é ruim tem suas falhas e isso é aceitável desde que dar uma resposta para que ta resolvendo. vai me dizer que ninguém comprou ubnt falsificado.
> Temos ai o apc5m e o Apc5m18 caso de sucesso, trafega muitos pacotes com qualidade e não trava como trava o Rocket.
> Os Apc5m no começo deu seus paus e agora guenta o tranco.
> Digo assim vamos valorizar o que é nosso e contribuir para que eles possa aprimorar, afinal é do Brasil não é?



Infelizmente e nada e da deliberant a intelbras e que so coloca o seu nome, e monta aqui. mais e um belo de um equipamento esse apc5m

Ja que a intelbras monta os produtos da deliberant eles podiam trazer esse aqui https://www.deliberant.com/apc-echo-5

ai colocaria nos clientes mais distantes

e esse no lugar dos won https://www.deliberant.com/apc-propeller-5

----------


## telworld

> Infelizmente e nada e da deliberant a intelbras e que so coloca o seu nome, e monta aqui. mais e um belo de um equipamento esse apc5m
> 
> Ja que a intelbras monta os produtos da deliberant eles podiam trazer esse aqui https://www.deliberant.com/apc-echo-5
> 
> ai colocaria nos clientes mais distantes
> 
> e esse no lugar dos won https://www.deliberant.com/apc-propeller-5


Mas mesmo assim gera divisa pro País

----------


## wala

Sim pelo menos ajuda.

----------


## wala

> Prezados, Bom dia!
> 
> Qual a versão de firmware utilizada no WOM 5000?
> Qual o Sinal/Ruído, SNR e CCQ está informando nos WOM 5000?
> Qual Potência da Base Station e WOM 5000?
> Qual a Base Station utilizada?
> Qual a distância entre a Base Station e WOM 5000?
> Qual Distância de TX configurada nos equipamentos?


esse 2 equipamentos vc pensam em comercializar?

https://www.deliberant.com/apc-echo-5

https://www.deliberant.com/apc-propeller-5

----------


## wld.net1

Kkkkk até a Intelbras está participando de cópia dos produtos rsrsrs tenso.

----------


## wala

A intelbras tem parceria com a deliberant e a ligowave copia autorizada.

----------


## wld.net1

Há agora entendi @*wala*

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

este modelo acho bem interessante.. seria a UNICA alternativa possível a airgrid e os nanobridge.
https://www.deliberant.com/apc-echo-5

----------


## JonasMT

O problema seria o valor disso, pois pra distanciar maiores na mk esta disponivel a QTR, mas custa uma facada.

----------


## wala

essa QRT ta mais barata no py 160 DOLARES não sei por que por aqui tão pedindo um valor absurdo que chega a quase 1000 reais
Tem um cara vendendo essa ap-echo-5 no mercado livre, alguem se abilita a comprar pra testar

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...hz-dp-topp-_JM

----------


## JonasMT

Eu ja fui beta no cambium kkkkk

Pois é ultima vez que cotei essa QTR dollar estava a 240,00 e me foi pedido 580,00 na unidade, inviavel para cliente final.

----------


## wala

Ate que não e caro o valor que ele ta pedindo 250 reais( apesar de ser usada) bem mais barato que a cambium kkk, nem me fala dessa cambium tem 2 aqui que nem testei ainda. mais se a intelbras viesse com essa echo 5 ate uns 300 reais era um valor bom pra cliente.

----------


## JonasMT

@*wala* tenho um fornecedor no paraguas, amanha sem falta te falo o valor dele no brasil com nfe.

----------


## wala

BLZ . Esse qrt eu achei caro esse negocio, pra uns ponto a ponto deve ficar chique, pra cliente e muito caro,

----------


## Carlosaps

> UBNT forever e caro queima porta LAN perde potencia mas ainda funciona bem


Concordo Naldo. Coloquei 3 Wom 5000 pra testes. Não ficou 2 semanas instaladas, coloquei nanostation de volta.
Com 2 nanos estragadas eu consigo fazer uma funcionar denovo. 
Menos prejuizo! kkkkk

----------


## naldo864

Equipamento perfeito não existe e que brasileiro quer um equipamento que não pare nunca funcione eternamente e isto não existe

----------


## wala

> Equipamento perfeito não existe e que brasileiro quer um equipamento que não pare nunca funcione eternamente e isto não existe


Ubiquiti ta demais, so queria que resolvessem o problema da perca de potencia , antena nova com 6 meses ja ta dando pau de potencia, e não e poucas não.

----------


## naldo864

ate agora antena nova com perca de potencia não peguei nenhuma .mas depende do tamanho da rede ne .
aqui são mas de 500 equipamentos ubnt na rede toda e e dificil antena ficar dando problema e uma ou duas por mes .

----------


## JonasMT

@*wala* bom dia parceiro, como prometido segue cotaçao:

Apc Echo 5 Deliberant. 5,8ghz Dp 290,00 valor ja com impostos,nfe e garantia

Achei um puta valor, se for comparar com ubnt, animei viu.

Valor do restante da linha


Echo 5 = 380,00
Echo 5 Dish = 575,00

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> O UBNT e MIKROTIK é excelente produto, mas se podemos valorizar o produto interno vamos, a Intelbras é jovem no mercado e merece pela sua iniciativa de ter colocado o produto no mercado.
> isso gera divisas para o pais, tais como emprego e etc o produto não é ruim tem suas falhas e isso é aceitável desde que dar uma resposta para que ta resolvendo. vai me dizer que ninguém comprou ubnt falsificado.
> Temos ai o apc5m e o Apc5m18 caso de sucesso, trafega muitos pacotes com qualidade e não trava como trava o Rocket.
> Os Apc5m no começo deu seus paus e agora guenta o tranco.
> Digo assim vamos valorizar o que é nosso e contribuir para que eles possa aprimorar, afinal é do Brasil não é?


Telworld, Boa Tarde!


Já recebemos seu backup, estamos analisando conforme conversamos via telefone.
Se identificarmos que é problema de leitura de CCQ do WOM 5000, iremos postar a solução.

Qualquer dúvida estamos à disposição.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

*JonasMT*, Boa Tarde!

Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos verificar as configurações de seus equipamentos.

Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## telworld

> Equipamento perfeito não existe e que brasileiro quer um equipamento que não pare nunca funcione eternamente e isto não existe


O problema Naldo é os cara que ganhar muito investindo pouco, os cara vai na concessionaria compra um belo de um carro e fica se exibindo, mas vai no provedor dos caras e ve a boca de porco.
Tenho provedor a cinco anos e não vi lucro ainda.
E tudo que é bom não é barato.

----------


## wala

> @*wala* bom dia parceiro, como prometido segue cotaçao:
> 
> Apc Echo 5 Deliberant. 5,8ghz Dp 290,00 valor ja com impostos,nfe e garantia
> 
> Achei um puta valor, se for comparar com ubnt, animei viu.
> 
> Valor do restante da linha
> 
> 
> ...



achei barato e ela tem o ipool que da pra usar nos ap da intelbras, acho que a intelbras devia vender tambem essa, não ficar so nesses won, pessoal que antena de ganho longe tambem e a intelbras ia vender bastante esse apc echo 5 se eles vendessem
Animei no valor tambem.

----------


## JonasMT

@*wala*, bem que voce poderia ser o cobia desta vez kkkkkk

----------


## wala

Eu, vou pensar, aonde compra esses apc echo nesse valor, não entendi os outros modelos 
_Echo 5 = 380,00_
_Echo 5 Dish = 575,00
não vi eles no site da deliberant , so vi o apc echo 5_

----------


## JonasMT

Pelo que ele me passo a dish e radio sao vendido separados, esse é valor de cada. Ai fico caro, o apc echo 5 seria = o nano loco sxt e custa 290,00.

Se quiser o contato me cobre via mp.

----------


## biohazzard

Se ela e jovem, ja deveria lançar um produto de melhor qualidade, por que tem como base outros gigantes, pra falar a verdade quem investe em pesquisa e inovação, e ubiquiti olha os últimos equipamentos estou colocando nanobeam no clientes cara, mais vale apena.

----------


## charlespjo

É... Que coisa.. aqui eu ja to começando a notar esse problema de CCQ tb....

Tomara que eles tão uma solução pra isso logo!!!!

----------


## telworld

> É... Que coisa.. aqui eu ja to começando a notar esse problema de CCQ tb....
> 
> Tomara que eles tão uma solução pra isso logo!!!!


Esse problema ta me dando uma dor de cabeça cliente reclama de lentidão triplicou o nº de chamado.

----------


## charlespjo

Exato.. to pegando reclamação de (internet lenta) -- (internet super lenta)...

vai da pra bola!!!




> Esse problema ta me dando uma dor de cabeça cliente reclama de lentidão triplicou o nº de chamado.

----------


## JonasMT

> Se ela e jovem, ja deveria lançar um produto de melhor qualidade, por que tem como base outros gigantes, pra falar a verdade quem investe em pesquisa e inovação, e ubiquiti olha os últimos equipamentos estou colocando nanobeam no clientes cara, mais vale apena.


Se fosse experta nem teria lançado esse wom "aqui nunca presto" teria vindo com apc echo 5 de cara, oque teria de provedor com apc 5m de ap e eles em cliente nao seria brincadeira.
Mas novamente ficamos no problema de equipamento para 1.5 a 2.5km, parece que só ubnt viu essa lacuna com nanobeam 22 e airgrid 23 os outros sao tem soluçao cara.

----------


## wala

> Pelo que ele me passo a dish e radio sao vendido separados, esse é valor de cada. Ai fico caro, o apc echo 5 seria = o nano loco sxt e custa 290,00.
> 
> Se quiser o contato me cobre via mp.


Por esse preço echo dish= 575 daria pra comprar nanobeam22 e sobra , e parece que as nanobeam, não tem os problemas da argrid, pelo menos não com tanta discrepancia.
que modelo seria a de 290, e so aquela parte do radio da ponta do dish, ou e aquele radio que parece um nanoloco propeller 5
vou pedir o contato.

----------


## naldo864

e amigão se a intelbras não resolver isto logo vai ser uma dor de cabeça generalizada.
ubnt pelo menos ja sei os pau que da .

----------


## telworld

> e amigão se a intelbras não resolver isto logo vai ser uma dor de cabeça generalizada.
> ubnt pelo menos ja sei os pau que da .


Ja estar dando dor de cabeça naldo, aqui um chamado atras do outro perca de pacote sinal bom e não navega assim por diante

----------


## wala

o negocio e voltar o firmware anterior sem o tdm e esperar eles arrumarei isso.

----------


## telworld

> o negocio e voltar o firmware anterior sem o tdm e esperar eles arrumarei isso.


Disponibiliza por favor pq eu não tenho e no site eles ja tirou.
Obrigado

----------


## wala

> Disponibiliza por favor pq eu não tenho e no site eles ja tirou.
> Obrigado


A versão 4.0 ainda ta no site não e esse a anterior que não tinha o ipool?

----------


## Roberto21

Aqui (no início) foi bem, mas de uns tempos pra cá só problemas, ccq variando, (mesma coisa) cliente reclamando de conexão lenta, só resolve se trocar por nano, infelizmente se perderam, eu devia ter umas 300..400 na rede, devido ao cabeamento já tem muito menos, e é um alívio quando tiro uma, por que é um problema a menos.

----------


## megiato

eu tava apostando em wom 5000. a curta/media distancia é o ideal, levando em conta o dollar alto. mas existe problema de ubnt q perde potencia, queima lan, mk q trava, sugestao de equipamento desconhecido pra BRA que acabou em nada , under-linux popular... será mesmo q esse topico nao pode ser de casos isolados? ou minha encomenda de 3 wom5000 vao dar esse problema? eis a questao.

----------


## rubem

Eu acho que o problema é atualizar com versão alpha ou beta.

Atualizar com versão final (release final) já dá problema as vezes, que dirá os firmwares BETA que a Intelbras parece que manda as vezes. E... no caso do Wom5000 teve firmware ALPHA. 

Poxa, alpha é uma etapa ANTERIOR ao beta, e beta vem antes de release candidate, que vem antes de release final. Ou seja, alpha é o primeiro passo do firmware na correção de bugs.

Sou da opinião que atualização atrapalha mais que ajuda, seja Windows, linux, firmware de roteador ou de smartphone. Os bugs de fábrica não são mais arriscados ou problemáticos que os bugs criados por atualizações.

A não ser que a Intelbras não trabalhe com versões finais dos firmwares, e sim apenas com BETA e Alpha (As versões mais novas parece que ainda são beta, então EU é que não sou doido de usar isso em cliente! Alpha menos ainda, alpha eu não usaria nem pra mim!

(Se os firmwares não-beta ou não-alpha não tem suporte a iPool paciência, não são hardwares da mesma linha pelo visto (Wisp e Wisp+), pra mim seria como esperar suporte a Airmax em um firmware BETA ou Alpha num Ubiquiti Unifi UAP Outdoor, por mais que o fabricante seja o mesmo as linhas são diferentes)

----------


## JonasMT

Esse problema de ccq variando,perca de pacote eu ja venho relatando a mais de UM ANO. Mesmo com versao 3.3 eu ja tinha esse problema. Mas geral fala que eu nao sabia configurar.

Pois bem por sorte só comprei 20unid é como @*Roberto21* falo é um paz quando voce tira e add nano/sxt.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

*telworld*, Bom dia!

Conforme combinado, já estamos verificando o backup de suas configurações.

Obrigado pela disponibilidade.

----------


## telworld

> *telworld*, Bom dia!
> 
> Conforme combinado, já estamos verificando o backup de suas configurações.
> 
> Obrigado pela disponibilidade.


Vamos aguardar o desenrolar desse problema.

----------


## gfqsw

Apenas para registro, também estou tento problemas com CCQ como citado acima pelos colegas.

Versão de firmware 3.3A

*Já vi que tem a 4.0 mas estou sem saber o que fazer. Não sei se esta nova versão resolve ou piora a situação.*

Suporte Intelbras, precisamos de uma solução urgente para o problema.

Grato.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, Boa Tarde!

Estamos verificando os casos de CCQ relatados. Os demais casos poderão enviar e-mail para [email protected] ou pelo telefone (48)21060006 afim de que possamos analisar.

Obrigado pela colaboração de todos.

----------


## Max Networks

Aqui também com oscilação constante, CCQ em 94% cai pra 40%. Comprando SXT pro cliente daqui pra frente.

----------


## gfqsw

> Prezados, Boa Tarde!
> 
> Estamos verificando os casos de CCQ relatados. Os demais casos poderão enviar e-mail para [email protected] ou pelo telefone (48)21060006 afim de que possamos analisar.
> 
> Obrigado pela colaboração de todos.


Prezado "Suporte Intelbras",

Pelo que estou entendendo, apesar no número de relatos envolvendo relevante numero de unidades WOM5000, a Intelbras continua tratando o caso como simples problemas pontuais?? Não acreditam ser um problema generalizado da versão/série ou algo assim?

Grato.

----------


## LimaSp13

Acompanhando, estou com o mesmo problema.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Prezado "Suporte Intelbras",
> 
> Pelo que estou entendendo, apesar no número de relatos envolvendo relevante numero de unidades WOM5000, a Intelbras continua tratando o caso como simples problemas pontuais?? Não acreditam ser um problema generalizado da versão/série ou algo assim?
> 
> Grato.


gfqsw, Boa Tarde!

Estamos acompanhando este caso com nossa equipe técnica, para validarmos se há algum problema com o firmware ou com o equipamento. Como sabemos, o CCQ depende se uma série de fatores, como a configuração do rádio e ambiente de operação.
Começamos a acompanhar este caso a partir da reclamação do usuário telworld, já entramos em contato e solicitamos o backup do rádio, realizando uma simulação em laboratório constatamos que o CCQ realmente estava baixo, porém o rádio não estava com a configuração apropriada. Após realizarmos as devidas alterações notamos uma grande melhora no CCQ e solicitamos que o usuário telworld realize um novo teste em seu ambiente de operação. 
Por hora, estamos aguardando um novo posicionamento dele, para sabermos se o problema foi solucionado.
Assim que recebermos um retorno do usuário telworld publicaremos neste tópico.

Quanto aos outros usuários que estão com a mesma dificuldade, solicitamos que entrem em contato com nossa equipe de suporte técnico no (48)21060006 ou através de [email protected], nossa equipe já está ciente deste caso e os auxiliará a todos que entrarem em contato.

----------


## Roberto21

Colega da Intelbras, isso é geral, em todas as antenas nas mais diversas situações, o CCQ é instável, aliás, começamos a perceber isso após a antena mostrar o CCQ.

Temos casos aqui que antena com sinal -42, visada limpa, tudo perfeito, mas o CCQ varia de 20 a 100, só o caso do colega acima não retrata o problema, que acontece em qualquer situação aqui, e acho que em outros também.

----------


## JonasMT

Olha eu sincerramente acho que vai ficar por isso mesmo kkkkkkk

----------


## Max Networks

Como sempre a resposta do Suporte não ajudou em nada, nem eles sabem o problema, vem com uma desculpa de que nós não sabemos configurar uma 'ANTENINHA" dessa, kkkk, 

É fácil resolver, nós que nao sabemos configurar, é só passar a comprar MK ou UBNT, pelo menos não precisamos ler uma resposta desta.

----------


## gfqsw

Cai no canto da sereia da Kazer e comprei vários rádios deles. Depois de um tempo foram parando uma a um, iam degenerando a qualidade até não funcionarem mais na rede. Tive o maior prejuízo por ter de arcar com a troca nos clientes. A Krazer faliu e eu fiquei na saudade.

Meu receio é o fato se repetir pois tenho uns 200 WOM5000 na rede. Não creio que a Intelbras vá falir, mas temo de ficar no prejuízo novamente para trocar por UBNT ou MK.

 :Hmmmm2:

----------


## naldo864

E amigão ainda bem que eu não comecei a comprar intelbras eu estava ate pensando em comprar devido preço mas ia cair no velho ditado o barato sai caro

----------


## Max Networks

*É* *naldo864* , o barato acaba saindo caro, por isso já começamos a comprar (no meu caso) SXT. Intelbras Jamais, kkkkk

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Como sempre a resposta do Suporte não ajudou em nada, nem eles sabem o problema, vem com uma desculpa de que nós não sabemos configurar uma 'ANTENINHA" dessa, kkkk, 
> 
> É fácil resolver, nós que nao sabemos configurar, é só passar a comprar MK ou UBNT, pelo menos não precisamos ler uma resposta desta.


Max Networks, Boa Tarde!


Até o momento, apenas o usuário telworld, efetuou o envio de detalhes de suas configurações, baseado nestas informações, em testes de laboratório, conseguimos uma melhora significativa em relação ao CCQ, aguardamos o resultado em seu cenário.
Estamos apurando sobre os relatos, recolhendo o máximo de informações, em diferentes cenários, com configurações diversas, para encontrar uma solução concreta, pedimos que forneça informações das configurações de suas BaseStations e clientes.


Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos verificar as configurações de seus equipamentos.


Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## charlespjo

Suporte Intelbras, 

Vcs entraram em contato comigo, nos fizemos todos os testes e vcs mesmo concordaram que é uma falha no equipamento ou firmeware.. 

me pediram 5 dias pra dar pelo menos uma resposta

estamos aguardando ok !!!

Charles




> Max Networks, Boa Tarde!
> 
> 
> Até o momento, apenas o usuário telworld, efetuou o envio de detalhes de suas configurações, baseado nestas informações, em testes de laboratório, conseguimos uma melhora significativa em relação ao CCQ, aguardamos o resultado em seu cenário.
> Estamos apurando sobre os relatos, recolhendo o máximo de informações, em diferentes cenários, com configurações diversas, para encontrar uma solução concreta, pedimos que forneça informações das configurações de suas BaseStations e clientes.
> 
> 
> Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos verificar as configurações de seus equipamentos.
> 
> ...

----------


## JonasMT

Senta ou deita, to a um ano kkkkk

----------


## wala

Na boa intelbras começa a vender https://www.deliberant.com/apc-echo-5 http://www.ligowave.com/products/apc-echo-5 que essas wom tão muito problematicas.

----------


## JonasMT

> por isso postei jonas...devo muito a intelbras...kkkk


Ja ela que me deve, cheguei a comprar 20unidade =/

Eu quero saber cade aquele socio majoritario que postava aqui direto sobre esse wom, nao lembro a nick dele agora =/

E pensa que perdi foi dias testando elas com AP ubnt,apc 5,rb912 e até mesmo wom como ap e nao final EU que nao sabia configurar por isso meu ccq era ruim, era interferencia, era a dilma.

Sempre falando que até passava banda, mais tinha que instalar meio de lado pro sinal ficar melhor e quando começo a mostrar o ccq ai sim que desanimei, hj ainda tenho 2 na rede que vao ser trocadas na proxima semana.

----------


## dbnet

estou com esse problema também de ccq baixo com intelbras wom 5000
Não bastasse o prejuízo já ter comprado essas antenas perdi varios clientes, meu numero de chamado almentou e o pior 
ainda estar por vir, como se eu ja nao tivesse tanto prejuizo, cmprei quase 100 dessas wom 5000 que foram instalado , no periodo de janeiro ate marco , 
quase ninguem pagou .mensalidade nesse periodo, e ainda deram até o fim desse mês pra eu devolver o dinheiro deles de volta, dinheiro referente a instalação, e quem pagou mensalidade nesse período quer o reembolso, mais pra acabar de piorar a situação, estou com dois clientes muito inssatisfeitos porque pagaraa internet mais não rebiam no serviço contratado e vão dar entrada no processo contra minha empresa. observação tenho outras intelbras modelo antigo sem ccq 'e nao tive muita dores de cabeca com elas por isso comprei grande quantidade nesses ultimos meses,

----------


## dbnet

So queria saber, se for comprovado que o problema e no hardware ou na firmware como ficará a situação da gente que vem sofrendo com esse problema?'2

----------


## biohazzard

Que Deus esteja com você, que a força esteja com vc, por a que ai o tempo vai fechar pro seu lado, cliente não pagando e querendo o reembolso, vc vai ter que fechar as portas, ou pedir socorro no banco. Vc esta conseguindo dormir em Paz?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> estou com esse problema também de ccq baixo com intelbras wom 5000
> Não bastasse o prejuízo já ter comprado essas antenas perdi varios clientes, meu numero de chamado almentou e o pior 
> ainda estar por vir, como se eu ja nao tivesse tanto prejuizo, cmprei quase 100 dessas wom 5000 que foram instalado , no periodo de janeiro ate marco , 
> quase ninguem pagou .mensalidade nesse periodo, e ainda deram até o fim desse mês pra eu devolver o dinheiro deles de volta, dinheiro referente a instalação, e quem pagou mensalidade nesse período quer o reembolso, mais pra acabar de piorar a situação, estou com dois clientes muito inssatisfeitos porque pagaraa internet mais não rebiam no serviço contratado e vão dar entrada no processo contra minha empresa. observação tenho outras intelbras modelo antigo sem ccq 'e nao tive muita dores de cabeca com elas por isso comprei grande quantidade nesses ultimos meses,


dbnet, Bom Dia!

Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos verificar as configurações de seus equipamentos.


Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## charlespjo

Amigo, agora vc me assustou.. 

Eu tenho aqui mais de 200 instaladas, em modo 802,11 o CCQ nao fica bom..mas por enquando os clientes entao navegando normal..

espero que resolvam logo!






> estou com esse problema também de ccq baixo com intelbras wom 5000
> Não bastasse o prejuízo já ter comprado essas antenas perdi varios clientes, meu numero de chamado almentou e o pior 
> ainda estar por vir, como se eu ja nao tivesse tanto prejuizo, cmprei quase 100 dessas wom 5000 que foram instalado , no periodo de janeiro ate marco , 
> quase ninguem pagou .mensalidade nesse periodo, e ainda deram até o fim desse mês pra eu devolver o dinheiro deles de volta, dinheiro referente a instalação, e quem pagou mensalidade nesse período quer o reembolso, mais pra acabar de piorar a situação, estou com dois clientes muito inssatisfeitos porque pagaraa internet mais não rebiam no serviço contratado e vão dar entrada no processo contra minha empresa. observação tenho outras intelbras modelo antigo sem ccq 'e nao tive muita dores de cabeca com elas por isso comprei grande quantidade nesses ultimos meses,

----------


## dbnet

> Que Deus esteja com você, que a força esteja com vc, por a que ai o tempo vai fechar pro seu lado, cliente não pagando e querendo o reembolso, vc vai ter que fechar as portas, ou pedir socorro no banco. Vc esta conseguindo dormir em Paz?


Nesses ultimos dias acho que se eu tiver dormindo 3 horas por dia e muito, minha cabeça esta a mil por hora, o que fica pior e as ofensas que recebemos

----------


## PauloMassa

Pois bem,
Eis que para meu TOTAL desespero, após sair de um condominio onde já perdi cerca de 20 clientes e os UNICOS 2 que restaram estão ameaçando colocar NET porque a conexão deles tá um LIXO, e eu venho notando o CCQ HORRÍVEL do wom 5000 no cliente. Eu sinceramente nao imaginava que a merda tava fedendo tanto, achei que fosse algo isolado na minha rede. Mas desde que comecei a comprar esses WOM e colocar em clientes nao tive mais sossego! Meu relatório de chamados técnicos abertos não passava de 2 ou 3 por fechamento/dia, hoje estou fechando com 28! VINTE E OITO!!!
Suporte Intelbras, nem precisam me mandar o mesmo texto pedindo DDD TELEFONE ETC ETC. Voces tem meu cadastro aí! Já sou velho conhecido do suporte de vcs! 
Estou no aguardo de uma posição URGENTE! Tenho mais de 200 pçs na rede!

----------


## JonasMT

@*PauloMassa* sabe o que acho filé dessa historia toda? QUE A UM ANO reclamei pra intelbras, dei acesso, screen e etc. Nao resolverao e de tanto falar que era só aqui resolvi nao comentar mais nada.

No face tbm começo a aparecer os mesmo relato de ccq e resposta do suporte é sempre a mesma telefone e blablabla.

Só aqui no topico pelo visto passa de 1.000,00 unidade, eu fosse vcs entrava é com uma açao conjunta contra intelbras.

----------


## PauloMassa

Concordo com vc @*JonasMT* , mas ainda assim acredito que o suporte terá uma solução pra esse problema! Já tive problemas com o APC 5M e não pude reclamar do suporte. Me ajudaram e resolveram o problema. Tenho case de sucesso no site dos karas com o APC porque cumpriu o que prometeu. Vou dar o prazo de resposta da empresa porque é o meu primeiro relato quanto a esse problema. Com a Volt aconteceu algo parecido, um raio queimou toda minha rede cabeada. Mais de 150 clientes OFF. Mandaram engenheiros e técnicos e trocaram TODA a minha rede. Isso é feedback!

----------


## JonasMT

Eu nao boto a minima fé na intelbras, o apc é deliberant mais que conhecida e reconhecida la fora. A volt gosto deles, quando da problema trocao e depois vao ver oque aconteceu, nao fica fazendo corpo mole.

Miralvo junior teve problema com mais de 100 swith intelbras, pelo que bem me lembro teve que ir pra justiça.

----------


## gfqsw

Tendo em vista a indiferença da Intelbras para com esse _PROBLEMA GENERALIZADO E NÃO PONTUAL_. Hoje comecei a substituição dos WOM5000 na rede que estão mais críticos. Não tem mistério, é só substituir por UBNT ou MK e pronto, cliente feliz novamente. Nesses só volto se cair um raio direto em cima.

----------


## Max Networks

Ontem mais uma X tive de ir em um cliente resolver problema com a bendita WOM 5000 Mimo. SXT chegando terça-feira, aff.

E sua resposta sobre o problema do telwork, vamos ver se sai algo positivo nessa história. (vcs receberam o backup dia 09/04/2015), ja se passaram 8 dias. e ai Intelbrás ????????

----------


## charlespjo

Ainda esperando uma posição... estou bem perto da fabrica qualquer coisa irei até lá...




> dbnet, Bom Dia!
> 
> Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos verificar as configurações de seus equipamentos.
> 
> 
> Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## Roberto21

Outra coisa estranha que percebi, foi que o tópico sumiu da primeira página do fórum, na parte direita onde fica os principais tópicos, outros que foram criados no mesmo período continuam lá.

----------


## charlespjo

Mas essa ainda... a coisa ta complicada em!




> Outra coisa estranha que percebi, foi que o tópico sumiu da primeira página do fórum, na parte direita onde fica os principais tópicos, outros que foram criados no mesmo período continuam lá.

----------


## Roberto21

Sim, lá em ( últimos tópicos) e ( melhores tópicos). Sendo assim a adesão ao tópico é muito menor que poderia ser, praticamente só quem estava no tópico antes recebe email, os outros só se forem fuçar o fórum. Isso foi uma manobra de alguém. ...

----------


## charlespjo

Então, com certeza foi manobra sim.....




> Sim, lá em ( últimos tópicos) e ( melhores tópicos). Sendo assim a adesão ao tópico é muito menor que poderia ser, praticamente só quem estava no tópico antes recebe email, os outros só se forem fuçar o fórum. Isso foi uma manobra de alguém. ...

----------


## PauloMassa

Se foi ou não manobra nosso amigo @*MarcusMaciel* saberá responder! Eu particularmente não acredito que o UnderLinux tenha esse tipo de comportamento. Mas vamos aguardar!

----------


## charlespjo

Tomara que resolvam logo! 




> Sim, lá em ( últimos tópicos) e ( melhores tópicos). Sendo assim a adesão ao tópico é muito menor que poderia ser, praticamente só quem estava no tópico antes recebe email, os outros só se forem fuçar o fórum. Isso foi uma manobra de alguém. ...

----------


## PauloMassa

É aqui que vocês estão falando?
Pra mim apareceu em primeiro lugar nessa lista. Cliquei em fóruns!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ainda esperando uma posição... estou bem perto da fabrica qualquer coisa irei até lá...


Prezado charlespjo, Bom Dia!

Sobre o contato efetuado, observando a ocorrência em aberto, é referente ao protocolo TDMA, neste mesmo cenário, ocorre a oscilação do CCQ?

Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ontem mais uma X tive de ir em um cliente resolver problema com a bendita WOM 5000 Mimo. SXT chegando terça-feira, aff.
> 
> E sua resposta sobre o problema do telwork, vamos ver se sai algo positivo nessa história. (vcs receberam o backup dia 09/04/2015), ja se passaram 8 dias. e ai Intelbrás ????????


Prezado Max Networks, Bom Dia!
Sobre o caso do usuário telword, aguardamos seu contato, para que possamos efetuar acesso aos equipamentos, afim de verificar em seu cenário de operação, para obtermos mais informações sobre uma solução aos relatos de CCQ.

----------


## charlespjo

Sim, mesmo usando em 802,11 ocorre as oscilações no CCQ entre 25,30 as veses vai no 100 e cai ... nao sao em todos os clientes ....mas até então nesse sentido os clientes estão ainda conseguindo navegar nomalmente... 

em relação ao TDMA, quando ativado o CCQ cai a 0 - 10 .. e não nao tem possibilidade de navegar..




> Prezado charlespjo, Bom Dia!
> 
> Sobre o contato efetuado, observando a ocorrência em aberto, é referente ao protocolo TDMA, neste mesmo cenário, ocorre a oscilação do CCQ?
> 
> Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Sim, mesmo usando em 802,11 ocorre as oscilações no CCQ entre 25,30 as veses vai no 100 e cai ... nao sao em todos os clientes ....mas até então nesse sentido os clientes estão ainda conseguindo navegar nomalmente... 
> 
> em relação ao TDMA, quando ativado o CCQ cai a 0 - 10 .. e não nao tem possibilidade de navegar..


Prezado charlespjo, Bom Dia!
Estaremos incluindo a informação em sua ocorrência aberta, obrigado pela informação.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

o ccq cai mesmo, mas cliente ainda navega normal quando ele oscile e suba a 100% e depois baixe, se fica sempre baixo não vai nem a pau... pegando carona, ainda aguardo solução para minhas unidades de wom5000 que foram para a autorizada e depois para a intelbras desde novembro, ainda nada!!! pelo jeito ter respostas evasivas da intelbras não ajuda mais que não ter nada da ubnt, ubnt e simples, funciona ou não funciona, sem bruxaria, já intelbras....de agora em diante, vou começar a comprar só UBNT pago um pouco mais mas evito ter que ir na casa do cliente por que esta lenta a navegação... to caindo fora..

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Se foi ou não manobra nosso amigo @*MarcusMaciel* saberá responder! Eu particularmente não acredito que o UnderLinux tenha esse tipo de comportamento. Mas vamos aguardar!


 @*Roberto21* que acusação feia  :Smile: . Os Melhores tópicos pegam os 20 tópicos com mais respostas dos últimos 7 dias. Como esse tópico começou a mais de 7 dias atrás ele não aparece no resultado da query sql que é feita. E apenas para deixar claro isso foi sempre assim, então por favor sem teorias da conspiração.

----------


## jcmaster85

Tenho mais de 400 unidades instaladas e vi o problema principalmente nas WOM 5000 mimo, e uma coisa muito estranha é que muitas vezes esta dando 90 a 100% na RB que esta no POP e no Wom fica doido dando 40,50,100% variando muito.

----------


## rubem

> Tenho mais de 400 unidades instaladas e vi o problema principalmente nas WOM 5000 mimo, e uma coisa muito estranha é que muitas vezes esta dando 90 a 100% na RB que esta no POP e no Wom fica doido dando 40,50,100% variando muito.


Essa parte que eu queria entender, se nas RB's o CCQ também variava.

Se na RB (Como AP) o CCQ é fixo então o que a RB envia não é re-solicitado, ou seja, a Wom entende o que a RB envia.

São usos 2x2 e/ou 2x1? Ou com 1x1 também tem isso? 
Só usei Wom antiga, 1x1, não lembro de ver problema, estranhei toda essa reclamação agora (E putz, se atualizei firmware de 2 CPE's na vida sem motivo foi muito, atualizo só quando dá problema grave, e meu jeito de verificar é com ping de tamanhos variados e velocidade de troca de arquivos pc-a-pc, nada de ver CCQ ou teste de banda de firmware que enganam, desempenho ruim ví em umas unidades Elsys, GTS, Oiw e Kozumi, e nunca uma atualização de bios resolveu isso, era mais questão de achar OUTRO uso pro aparelho (Que não fosse encosto de porta)).

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite, o problema esta nas duas versões tanto mimo quanto siso, na minha opnião(como o nosso colega JONAS-MT aqui do forum sempre falou desde o inicio dos WOMs) o problema sempre existiu o que acontece é que com as varias atualizações disponibilizadas pela intelbras passamos a ter acesso visual fácil ha varias funções do radio, assim vigiando mais de perto o desempenho do equipamento e pra azar da intelbras ficou evidente o grande problema que a CPE tem com a questão do CCQ, no inicio se quer tinhamos acesso ao CCQ do WOM se não me engano foi entre a versão 3.1 a 3.3 que começou, e sempre assim CCQ ótimo no mikrotik e variações absurdas no WOM, isso quando não ta ruim dos dois lados.




> Essa parte que eu queria entender, se nas RB's o CCQ também variava.
> 
> Se na RB (Como AP) o CCQ é fixo então o que a RB envia não é re-solicitado, ou seja, a Wom entende o que a RB envia.
> 
> São usos 2x2 e/ou 2x1? Ou com 1x1 também tem isso? 
> Só usei Wom antiga, 1x1, não lembro de ver problema, estranhei toda essa reclamação agora (E putz, se atualizei firmware de 2 CPE's na vida sem motivo foi muito, atualizo só quando dá problema grave, e meu jeito de verificar é com ping de tamanhos variados e velocidade de troca de arquivos pc-a-pc, nada de ver CCQ ou teste de banda de firmware que enganam, desempenho ruim ví em umas unidades Elsys, GTS, Oiw e Kozumi, e nunca uma atualização de bios resolveu isso, era mais questão de achar OUTRO uso pro aparelho (Que não fosse encosto de porta)).

----------


## biohazzard

É UBQUITI na rede meu Rei!

----------


## diegodelinda

Galera que teve problema no ccq no wom5000: alguém já testou colocando antena externa para ver se resolve? Aqui eu tenho só um wom em teste, mas o ccq está ótimo e sinal também. Já uso há vários dias e não tive nenhum desses problemas. Inclusive estou usando com protocolo tdma ativado.

----------


## biohazzard

O cara vai comprar uma CPE de 180 reais, e ainda comprar uma antena externa para ter ccq com qualidade, por que nçao coloca loco UBNT OU MIKROTIK.

----------


## diegodelinda

> O cara vai comprar uma CPE de 180 reais, e ainda comprar uma antena externa para ter ccq com qualidade, por que nçao coloca loco UBNT OU MIKROTIK.


Concordo que não vale a pena, mas a questão não é essa. A questão é descobrir o quê está causando esse problema. Se é chipset, hardware, firmware, interferência, antena, enfim, o que quer que seja a causa desse problema. Coisa que, aparentemente nem a intelbras sabe.

Eu acho esquisito esses relatos, em não ter aparecido ninguém ainda relatando ccq bom nas wom5000. Eu coloquei uma unidade do wom mimo em teste e o ccq está dando 100% a maior parte do tempo, ficando entre 97, 94 e 100%, com tdma ativado. Claro, foi só uma unidade, e é bem próximo, no máximo 300m, então pode ser por isso. Mas, enfim, seria interessante saber qual a causa dos problemas dos colegas com essas cpes.

----------


## biohazzard

por que ninguém da intelbras vem aqui no fórum falar.

----------


## rubem

O suporte da Intelbras está no fórum. Mas... o que um suporte pode fazer? Com tanta gente reclamando pra mim está claro que algum problema em alguns usos tem, mas modificar firmware ou trocar hardware precisa aquele processo de reproduzir o defeito em bancada e tal lá no lab. da fábrica, ou seja, um eng. ou programador tem que analisar melhor pra achar a causa.

EU ACHO que pode ser problema porque as Wom5000 são das poucas CPE's que não usam Atheros ath7k, eles usam Ralink RT3662 (O mimo), teorciamente é um chipset poderoso, tem dele em roteador de mesa chique tipo Asus (Que não é Dlink ou Encore). ACHO que falta know-how com o chipset (No firmware talvez), pegar projeto pronto pode ter esses problemas (Vem projeto e fonte pra firmware, minha ex-patroa repetia todo dia que é mais fácil fazer do zero o vestido da noiva do que remendar a cueca do noivo, as vezes é mais garantido começar algo do zero do que pegar produto TPLink ou Ligo/Deliberant pra modificar).

Alias... vocês mesmos estavam falando que a Intelbras devia produzir no brasil uma versão dos APC Echo, e seria bem esse o caso, pegar projeto que outro fez e alterar firmware (Não só traduzir), se for por querer algo eu queria que a Intelbras desenvolvesse no brasil as coisas do zero, mas não adianta querer porque mão-de-obra com knwo-how nessa area deve existir só na china.

Pra ser sincero os primeiros Wom5000 que comprei a uns anos foi porque alguém falou que tinha firmware "igual" AirOS pra eles então achei que seria o mesmo hardware, um chipset atheros comum, mas é Ralink, até gosto de Ralink mas é raro ver esses chipsets em uso, não basta um hardware ser bom, ele precisa ser popular o suficiente pra que explorem todas as brechas e falhas e criem firmwares melhores.

No caso do Wom5000 talvez seria uma boa testar um open/ddwrt da vida, tipo:
http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/asus/rt-n56u
Se o desempenho ficar ok ficaria claro (Pra mim) que o problema é no firmware (E eu acredito que seja, não acho que a Deliberant faria algo tão problemático).
(Porque a Intelbras não faz isso? Boa pergunta, talvez já fizeram, mas convenhamos que o que se espera de um fabricante é a troca do hardware problemático ou atualização no firmware, e não uma resposta tipo "Coloca OpenWRT que resolve")

Não vamos crucificar a Intelbras sem motivos exatos, vamos testar um firmware alternativo pra "comprovar" que o problema é no firmware e não no hardware, e aí sim crucificar com embasamento :-)

----------


## biohazzard

ninguém aqui é beta teste não, se for para agente testar, ela que envie equipamentos de graça para gente.

----------


## wld.net1

Verdade @*biohazzard*.

----------


## Roberto21

> ninguém aqui é beta teste não, se for para agente testar, ela que envie equipamentos de graça para gente.


Boaaa!!!  :Smile:

----------


## megiato

quem ja comprou nao tem escolha. nao jogo 200 dilmas pro lixo.

----------


## wld.net1

Rapaz isso está foda Rsrs Acho que a intelbras ainda não conseguiu encontrar o problema

----------


## wala

> O suporte da Intelbras está no fórum. Mas... o que um suporte pode fazer? Com tanta gente reclamando pra mim está claro que algum problema em alguns usos tem, mas modificar firmware ou trocar hardware precisa aquele processo de reproduzir o defeito em bancada e tal lá no lab. da fábrica, ou seja, um eng. ou programador tem que analisar melhor pra achar a causa.
> 
> EU ACHO que pode ser problema porque as Wom5000 são das poucas CPE's que não usam Atheros ath7k, eles usam Ralink RT3662 (O mimo), teorciamente é um chipset poderoso, tem dele em roteador de mesa chique tipo Asus (Que não é Dlink ou Encore). ACHO que falta know-how com o chipset (No firmware talvez), pegar projeto pronto pode ter esses problemas (Vem projeto e fonte pra firmware, minha ex-patroa repetia todo dia que é mais fácil fazer do zero o vestido da noiva do que remendar a cueca do noivo, as vezes é mais garantido começar algo do zero do que pegar produto TPLink ou Ligo/Deliberant pra modificar).
> 
> Alias... vocês mesmos estavam falando que a Intelbras devia produzir no brasil uma versão dos APC Echo, e seria bem esse o caso, pegar projeto que outro fez e alterar firmware (Não só traduzir), se for por querer algo eu queria que a Intelbras desenvolvesse no brasil as coisas do zero, mas não adianta querer porque mão-de-obra com knwo-how nessa area deve existir só na china.
> 
> Pra ser sincero os primeiros Wom5000 que comprei a uns anos foi porque alguém falou que tinha firmware "igual" AirOS pra eles então achei que seria o mesmo hardware, um chipset atheros comum, mas é Ralink, até gosto de Ralink mas é raro ver esses chipsets em uso, não basta um hardware ser bom, ele precisa ser popular o suficiente pra que explorem todas as brechas e falhas e criem firmwares melhores.
> 
> No caso do Wom5000 talvez seria uma boa testar um open/ddwrt da vida, tipo:
> ...



Que eu saiba o wom não e produto da deliberant, nem sei se e da intelbras tambem.

----------


## jcmaster85

Olhando no datasheet do Wom5000 vi que ele possui RAM 32MB E flash 8MB e o que esta no site de Open é RAM 128MB será que funciona ou tem outro com as mesmas caracteristicas? só pra constar, o Wom tanto mimo quanto o siso são o mesmo chipset RT3662.




> O suporte da Intelbras está no fórum. Mas... o que um suporte pode fazer? Com tanta gente reclamando pra mim está claro que algum problema em alguns usos tem, mas modificar firmware ou trocar hardware precisa aquele processo de reproduzir o defeito em bancada e tal lá no lab. da fábrica, ou seja, um eng. ou programador tem que analisar melhor pra achar a causa.
> 
> EU ACHO que pode ser problema porque as Wom5000 são das poucas CPE's que não usam Atheros ath7k, eles usam Ralink RT3662 (O mimo), teorciamente é um chipset poderoso, tem dele em roteador de mesa chique tipo Asus (Que não é Dlink ou Encore). ACHO que falta know-how com o chipset (No firmware talvez), pegar projeto pronto pode ter esses problemas (Vem projeto e fonte pra firmware, minha ex-patroa repetia todo dia que é mais fácil fazer do zero o vestido da noiva do que remendar a cueca do noivo, as vezes é mais garantido começar algo do zero do que pegar produto TPLink ou Ligo/Deliberant pra modificar).
> 
> Alias... vocês mesmos estavam falando que a Intelbras devia produzir no brasil uma versão dos APC Echo, e seria bem esse o caso, pegar projeto que outro fez e alterar firmware (Não só traduzir), se for por querer algo eu queria que a Intelbras desenvolvesse no brasil as coisas do zero, mas não adianta querer porque mão-de-obra com knwo-how nessa area deve existir só na china.
> 
> Pra ser sincero os primeiros Wom5000 que comprei a uns anos foi porque alguém falou que tinha firmware "igual" AirOS pra eles então achei que seria o mesmo hardware, um chipset atheros comum, mas é Ralink, até gosto de Ralink mas é raro ver esses chipsets em uso, não basta um hardware ser bom, ele precisa ser popular o suficiente pra que explorem todas as brechas e falhas e criem firmwares melhores.
> 
> No caso do Wom5000 talvez seria uma boa testar um open/ddwrt da vida, tipo:
> ...

----------


## rubem

> Olhando no datasheet do Wom5000 vi que ele possui RAM 32MB E flash 8MB e o que esta no site de Open é RAM 128MB será que funciona ou tem outro com as mesmas caracteristicas? só pra constar, o Wom tanto mimo quanto o siso são o mesmo chipset RT3662.


Cara, 32MB? Será que tá certo o datasheet? Eu não tinha visto isso, eu jurava que eram 64MB!

Pra mim que a Wom5000 é basicamente uma APC 5M-12, com o RT3662 que é o mesmo da APC 5M-18 (RT3662 com ram de 64MB pelo que eu lembre).

A Deliberant infelizmente é empresa que atende o publico americano, que é no fim das contas um bando de leigo preguiçoso que não tá nem aí pro chipset ou quantidade de ram usadas, e não querem saber o que tem dentro do hardware ANTES de comprar (E empresa que não informa chipset e cia NO DATASHEET pra mim é empresa "de burro pra burro", ou "de leigo pra leigo", não é empresa preocupada com qualidade mas sim apenas com vendas, é gente desprezível que preza por vendas e não por qualidade do produto E do público alto (D-link preza por idiotas como clientes pelo visto, já que além de desempenhos ridículos os produtos não tem ficha técnica pra gente, são fichas técnicas pros cabeleleiros analfabetos do marketing ou das vendas).

Enfim, a Deliberant tem essa praxe de analfabeto funcional de não informar que hardware usa (Incentivam a ignorância portanto), não sei de QUAL Deliberant a WOM5000 saiu, mas a Deliberant tem muito hardware com chipset RT3662. E... só a Deliberant tem optado por Ralink em CPE outdoor pelo que tenho visto.

Tá certo que atheros AR7k tem desempenho de carroça pra 2015, acho justo um NS Loco M5 custa R$ 220 e um Wom5000 custar R$ 180, mas o mínimo que se espera é que funcionem, ajuste fino de desempenho é outra estória, ter throughput menor é aceitável, mas ter throughput tão baixo como relatam é problema sério.




E eu insisto que alguém devia ter um firmware alternativo, duvido muito que a Intelbras ou a preguiçosa Deliberant vão resolver isso esse ano, as vezes a burocracia de esperar atualização do fabricante pra resolver algo é a coisa mais lerda do mundo, empresa "de leigo pra leigo" é uma merda, a Deliberant sei que tem essa atitude de incentivar a ignorância (Não revela dados técnicos, é empresa pra besta quadrada pelo visto), mas a Intelbras TINHA (A meu ver) mais transparência nessa parte, parece que começou a focar mais em usuario-besta-quadrada-leigo-que-não-sabe-usar-nada-e-compra-sem-saber-o-que-precisa-por-isso-se-conforma-com-o-desempenho-péssimo-do-produto.

Eu tava a fim de defender a Intelbras (E a industria nacional, de quebra), mas tá difícil, copiar produto feito pra usuario idiota como a Deliberant (Se fosse focado em público decente ia ter ficha técnica completa, não éssa porcaria ridícula feitas pelos analfas do marketing que chamam de "datasheet", tá mais pra folder de vendas, ou seja, só tem utilidades pros vendedores, não pros usuários finais) é pedir pra sofrer mesmo. Bom seria ter industria nacional que passasse dados COMPLETOS do produto *ANTES* do usuário comprar, pra não ter risco de comprar produto defasado ou deficiente (32MB de Ram) e esperar desempenho excelente.

----------


## trapiche

Boa noite a todos.
Estou tendo além de problemas com CCQ, um problema com boot do WOM Mimo: após a inicialização ele pega IP, de mikrotik com hotspot, mas não trafega nada, só trafega se remover o WOM do Registrtion List. Vou testar um downgrade para 3.3a, mas ficamos no aguardo de uma resposta oficial da Intelbras com relação a firmware 4.0
Gostaria de padronizar toda a rede em Intelbrás, principalmente por causa da proximidade de revenda, do incentivo ao mercado nacional e principalmente pelo valor.

----------


## wala

> Cara, 32MB? Será que tá certo o datasheet? Eu não tinha visto isso, eu jurava que eram 64MB!
> 
> Pra mim que a Wom5000 é basicamente uma APC 5M-12, com o RT3662 que é o mesmo da APC 5M-18 (RT3662 com ram de 64MB pelo que eu lembre).
> 
> A Deliberant infelizmente é empresa que atende o publico americano, que é no fim das contas um bando de leigo preguiçoso que não tá nem aí pro chipset ou quantidade de ram usadas, e não querem saber o que tem dentro do hardware ANTES de comprar (E empresa que não informa chipset e cia NO DATASHEET pra mim é empresa "de burro pra burro", ou "de leigo pra leigo", não é empresa preocupada com qualidade mas sim apenas com vendas, é gente desprezível que preza por vendas e não por qualidade do produto E do público alto (D-link preza por idiotas como clientes pelo visto, já que além de desempenhos ridículos os produtos não tem ficha técnica pra gente, são fichas técnicas pros cabeleleiros analfabetos do marketing ou das vendas).
> 
> Enfim, a Deliberant tem essa praxe de analfabeto funcional de não informar que hardware usa (Incentivam a ignorância portanto), não sei de QUAL Deliberant a WOM5000 saiu, mas a Deliberant tem muito hardware com chipset RT3662. E... só a Deliberant tem optado por Ralink em CPE outdoor pelo que tenho visto.
> 
> Tá certo que atheros AR7k tem desempenho de carroça pra 2015, acho justo um NS Loco M5 custa R$ 220 e um Wom5000 custar R$ 180, mas o mínimo que se espera é que funcionem, ajuste fino de desempenho é outra estória, ter throughput menor é aceitável, mas ter throughput tão baixo como relatam é problema sério.
> ...


Eu não acho esse wom no site da deliberant, acho que não e copia da delliberant não deve ser a propria intelbras que fabrica pois se fosse da delliberant teria o protocolo ipoll desde o começo.

----------


## rubem

Não sei se o site da APC ou meu DNS está com pau, mas parece que o projeto da PLACA com wom5000 saiu daqui:
https://www.deliberant.com/apc-5m-12
A antena parece outra, mas antena é mais fácil modificar. Alias, a placa não é a mesma, o formato muda, mas me parece que os componentes são os mesmos então imagino que só deram uma modificada no formato.

(Qual o chipset, ram e chipset de RF do APC 5m-12? Procura no site, ou mesmo no Google, pra ver se acha, o fabricante é tão incentivador de cliente burro que não diz nem a quantidade de Ram do aparelho! E se ele tiver 8 ou 16MB? E se for excelente com 256MB? Você vai ter que comprar um e abrir pra descobrir (Ou meu google dá resultados falsos, não acho nada desse APC-5M-12, só lembro de ver um review com foto interna uma vez e comparei com um Wom5000 (Talvez antigo) que eu tinha e achei ser o mesmo aparelho, só com a disposição física dos componentes um pouco alterada))

----------


## charlespjo

Ainda estou esperando uma resposta da Intelbras!!

----------


## bola25a2008

Estou com o mesmo problemas. Tenho cerca de 500 na rede. Vou conversar com um advogado, pois os prejuízos são muitos. Paguei por um produto que me falaram que funcionavam perfeitamente, com os relatos é evidente que as wom 5000 estão com problemas.
Ficam nessa conversa fiada pra enviar backup é somente para enrolar mais.

----------


## wala

> Não sei se o site da APC ou meu DNS está com pau, mas parece que o projeto da PLACA com wom5000 saiu daqui:
> https://www.deliberant.com/apc-5m-12
> A antena parece outra, mas antena é mais fácil modificar. Alias, a placa não é a mesma, o formato muda, mas me parece que os componentes são os mesmos então imagino que só deram uma modificada no formato.
> 
> (Qual o chipset, ram e chipset de RF do APC 5m-12? Procura no site, ou mesmo no Google, pra ver se acha, o fabricante é tão incentivador de cliente burro que não diz nem a quantidade de Ram do aparelho! E se ele tiver 8 ou 16MB? E se for excelente com 256MB? Você vai ter que comprar um e abrir pra descobrir (Ou meu google dá resultados falsos, não acho nada desse APC-5M-12, só lembro de ver um review com foto interna uma vez e comparei com um Wom5000 (Talvez antigo) que eu tinha e achei ser o mesmo aparelho, só com a disposição física dos componentes um pouco alterada))



Creio que esse do site deve ter o mesmo hardware do apc5m pois ate parece talvez esse seria uma melhor solução do que esses wom talvez tenham tambem diminuido memoria e ram para ele custar mais barato que o apc5m 12 
alguem se habilita pra saber se da pra colocar o mesmo firmware do apc5m 12 no wom

----------


## ricardoctga

Estou passando pelo mesmo problema que todos relataram acima, e até o momento ainda estou sem solução, porém postei em outro tópico, vejam as ultimas mensagens.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...607#post748607

Aguardo solução!

----------


## virtualprov

tenho 60 com os mesmos problemas relatados aqui no fórum... o que me resta é torce para que seja software e que eles consiga concertalo, pq se for o hardware aí só jogando forra...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

quem esta tendo prejuízo, acho que deveriam organizar uma associação e ir para cima da INTELBRAS, se eu tivesse 400 unidades iria querer ressarcimento dos prejuízos ÓBVIOS, eu tenho poucas unidades e vai indo, mas não pretendo maus usar nem recomendo a ninguém.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa noite a todos.
> Estou tendo além de problemas com CCQ, um problema com boot do WOM Mimo: após a inicialização ele pega IP, de mikrotik com hotspot, mas não trafega nada, só trafega se remover o WOM do Registrtion List. Vou testar um downgrade para 3.3a, mas ficamos no aguardo de uma resposta oficial da Intelbras com relação a firmware 4.0
> Gostaria de padronizar toda a rede em Intelbrás, principalmente por causa da proximidade de revenda, do incentivo ao mercado nacional e principalmente pelo valor.


Prezado trapiche, Bom Dia!

Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos verificar as configurações de seus equipamentos.


Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> tenho 60 com os mesmos problemas relatados aqui no fórum... o que me resta é torce para que seja software e que eles consiga concertalo, pq se for o hardware aí só jogando forra...


Prezado virtualprov, Bom Dia!

Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos verificar as configurações de seus equipamentos.


Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou com o mesmo problemas. Tenho cerca de 500 na rede. Vou conversar com um advogado, pois os prejuízos são muitos. Paguei por um produto que me falaram que funcionavam perfeitamente, com os relatos é evidente que as wom 5000 estão com problemas.
> Ficam nessa conversa fiada pra enviar backup é somente para enrolar mais.


Prezado bola25a2008, Bom Dia!
Estamos verificando, de acordo com as informações enviadas, sobre o CCQ, estamos buscando o máximo de informações para uma melhor análise, por favor, nos deixe seu contato ou contate-nos através do e-mail [email protected] ou pelo telefone (48) 2106-0006, estamos no aguardo.

----------


## ricardoctga

Suporte Intelbras,

Já faz mais de 15 dias que pediram meu Telefone com DDD, para poderem verificar minhas configurações, passei 2 telefones, e até hoje, nenhum contato.
Vejo vocês pedindo o telefone de várias pessoas, como se o problema fosse "apenas alguns casos isolados". O PROBLEMA ESTA OCORRENDO COM TODOS.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> quem esta tendo prejuízo, acho que deveriam organizar uma associação e ir para cima da INTELBRAS, se eu tivesse 400 unidades iria querer ressarcimento dos prejuízos ÓBVIOS, eu tenho poucas unidades e vai indo, mas não pretendo maus usar nem recomendo a ninguém.


Prezado alexsuarezferreira, Bom Dia!

Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos verificar as configurações de seus equipamentos.


Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## availto

Bom dia a todos.
Tenho também em media 400 unidades desses equipamentos instalados e com esse problema do CCQ, fiquei curioso sobre um detalhe, desde que se iniciou esse tópico que o pessoal da Intelbras vem pedindo pra entrar em contato com eles pra ver as configurações. Alguém já teve o problema resolvido com a revisão das configurações?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia a todos.
> Tenho também em media 400 unidades desses equipamentos instalados e com esse problema do CCQ, fiquei curioso sobre um detalhe, desde que se iniciou esse tópico que o pessoal da Intelbras vem pedindo pra entrar em contato com eles pra ver as configurações. Alguém já teve o problema resolvido com a revisão das configurações?


Prezado availto, Bom Dia!
Estamos colhendo as mais diversas informações, sobre o cenário dos clientes, sobre seus AP's, afim de diagnosticarmos sobre os relatos de CCQ.
Pedimos que deixe seu contato ou contate-nos através do e-mail [email protected] ou telefone (48) 2106-0006, por favor.
No aguardo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, Bom Dia!
Pedimos a todos, que se possível, contate-nos via e-mail pelo [email protected] ou pelo telefone (48) 2106-0006,para que possamos recolher o máximo de informações ou deixem-nos seus contatos.
No aguardo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezado dbnet, Bom Dia!
Enviamos mensagem privada, obrigado.

----------


## gfqsw

Enquanto a Intelbras não tirar o traseiro da cadeira, sair do ar condicionado do laboratório e encarar o cenário real junto aos provedores/consumidores, irão ficar perdendo seu e nosso precioso tempo com essa enrolação. Quer resolver um problema, coloque as mãos na massa e encare o consumidor. Tenho certeza que TODOS ficariam muito felizes de receber uma equipe da Intelbras em seu provedor e seriam altamente receptivos e colaboradores.
Mas enquanto isso não acontecer, as vendas irão cair e a marca será desacreditada no mercado.

Essa conversa que estou vendo aqui a Krazer fez igual pois não sabiam resolver os problemas e deu no que deu.... Faliu.

----------


## virtualprov

enquanto não a uma solução eu estou baixando o mcs até estabiliza o ccq a maioria em 6 e 12m, com isso ele fica em 90 a 100 mais tudo tem um custo com isso perco qualidade e velocidade

----------


## Basetecnologia

Será que é mais um equipamento Xing Ling ?reparem que o Suporte intelbras tem uma resposta padrão para todos os problemas.KKK

----------


## virtualprov

eu como bom brasileiro que sou, queria que wom 5000 fosse um caso de sucesso, não esperava que ele fosse um ubiquit ou mikrotik da vida, mas que nos atendesse bem, e uma pena ver uma empresa do tamanho da intelbraz vira motipo de piada. (( para o bem de todos quero acreditar que isso não passa de um bug nos firmware dele))

----------


## bola25a2008

Essa conversinha fiada de contato é só pra disfarçar, vcs da Intelbras vão querer todos os contados que comprar a wom 5000?
A quantidade de provedores que enviaram email já é suficiente para uma análise. Será que todo mundo aqui não sabe configurar uma antena dessa? Temos que encarar a realidade gente, já era, quem comprou se lascou. Só que eu não vou ficar no prejuízo, sou vereador e tenho muito contato, já conversei com o advogado. Pra começar o que todos nós devemos fazer é simplesmente não comprar mais essa wom 5000.

----------


## charlespjo

Ainda a espera....Sentado!!!

----------


## trapiche

Bom dia

Conforme orientação, encaminhei o arquivo de configuração de uma das WOM para o email do suporte Intelbras.
Fico no aguardo do retorno.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados,

Estamos verificando uma grande movimentação neste tópico sobre o CCQ.
O CCQ é uma medida de qualidade de link e é um dado "não normatizado", ou seja, cada fabricante implementa esta medida de acordo com sua própria metodologia.

Antes de voltarmos a falar do CCQ, esclarecemos que estamos atendendo a todos os clientes com este questionamento de forma pontual, pois temos históricos em nosso suporte de contatos relacionados a CCQ, que na verdade resolviam-se apenas com ajuste de configurações.Então cabe esta verificação, já que o intuito é resolver todas as questões dos clientes.

Mas o que gostaríamos de abordar aqui é como funciona a nossa medição de CCQ.

A fórmula do cálculo é a seguinte:

CCQ = ((quadros enviados - retransmitidos) / quadros enviados) * 100)

O cálculo é feito segundo a segundo, sempre zerando os contadores de quadros enviados e retransmitidos, ou seja, a cada segundo é contabilizado o total de quadros enviados e retransmitidos naquele segundo.

Ex: Se o equipamento enviou 100 quadros e retransmitiu 40, no último segundo, então o CCQ será de 60%. Se no próximo segundo forem enviados 100 quadros e retransmitidos 5, o CCQ irá pular para 95%.


Assim sendo, o WOM 5000 mostra o seu CCQ em tempo real, segundo a segundo. Outras medições no mercado são diferentes da nossa atual.

Estamos finalizando um relatório com alguns testes que realizamos e que poderão esclarecer melhor o funcionamento do CCQ. Em breve postaremos aqui.

----------


## wld.net1

Até que fim estão chegando a uma conclusão interessante a forma de cálculo do CCQ nunca tinha parado pra pensar como era calculado. Então no caso @*Suporte Intelbras*, você que nos dizer que o cálculo é realizado simultaneamente entre AP x Clinete ou seja um envia o frame " quadros " o responde assim automaticamente é calculo pelo que deu pra me entender o firm de vcs é diferente dos demais pois ele não faz o cálculo simultaneamente ou seja ele demora um pouco para fazer o mesmo. Amigo interessante pois vejo rumores que mesmo em distâncias pequenas tipo 700 metros com a zona fresnel 100% o CCQ é para ficar cravado, setado em 100%.

----------


## availto

Boa noite.
Somente a fim de compartilhar informação gostaria de relatar que liguei no suporte da Intelbras ontem e fui muito bem atendido.
Porem fiquei preocupado com a solução que foi dada pro problema do ccq, o técnico que me atendeu me informou que meu ccq estava variando muito devido a ruido muito alto, eu escolhi para teste um cliente em cenário real o qual eu já havia avisado previamente que iria mexer no equipamento dele. o cliente estava a mais ou menos 700 metros do AP (APC 5M 90), visada limpa, fresnel totalmente livre, meche daqui ajuste dali e meia hora depois funcionou 100%, porem pra isso tive que deixar o cliente sozinho no AP, em compliance test em frequencia fora da regulamentação.

----------


## charlespjo

Fiz novos testes aqui.. com wom 5000 em TDMA... setando o data rate cliente em MSC0 - CCQ todos cravados em 100%.

com data rate em automatico. . ccq ficava entre 0 a 10.. latencia superalta e caindo..

fixando o data rate msc0 latencia entre 20 a 30ms com CCQ 100%..


ainda efetuando mais testes

----------


## virtualprov

infelizmente deste jeito perdemos a performance máxima do rádio, para estabilizar a minha rede tive que usar o data rate entre 6 e 12M,

----------


## charlespjo

Amigo, qual data rate vc esta usando no AP e nos clientes?




> infelizmente deste jeito perdemos a performance máxima do rádio, para estabilizar a minha rede tive que usar o data rate entre 6 e 12M,

----------


## charlespjo

@*rubem* danos uma ajuda sobre MSC, pelo que entendo devemos sim usar msc fixo nos clientes...

----------


## telworld

Boa tarde Pessoal!
Voltei com toda força, hoje meu parecer do wom 5000 siso e wom 5000 mimo
ta um lixo oscilando direto dando dor de cabeça se a intelbras não sair pra campo para verifar o problema vai perder mercado.
graças a Deus Dolar caindo e eu caindo fora desse produto, quero ver o que eles vão fazer se continuar dessa forma.
ma vontade de sair pra campo infelizmente é assim que funciona Brasil.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezado telworld,
Como conversamos via e-mail, desde o dia 15-04 após você nos informar que as configurações efetuadas não surtirem efeito, ficamos no aguardo do acesso remoto para verificarmos os equipamentos no ambiente de operação.
Por favor, se possível nos passar o acesso remoto, dia e horário para acessarmos.
Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## telworld

> Prezado telworld,
> Como conversamos via e-mail, desde o dia 15-04 após você nos informar que as configurações efetuadas não surtirem efeito, ficamos no aguardo do acesso remoto para verificarmos os equipamentos no ambiente de operação.
> Por favor, se possível nos passar o acesso remoto, dia e horário para acessarmos.
> Ficamos no aguardo.


Me desculpe não vou da acesso remoto se quiserem vem aqui na empresa e faça os teste aqui.
Eu tenho outras opções é vocês quem precisa melhorar sua qualidade é sua empresa. que ta em jogo é ela quem quer corre atras.

----------


## virtualprov

no AP deixo automático faço os ajuste só nos cliente. ( pra te falar verdade a ubiquit também tem esse empace com o ccq ele oscila um pouco menos. Esses dia estava com problema no ccq não tinha o que ajusta mais, não estabilizava aí troquei o AP pronto resolvido) cada caso é um caso.

----------


## telworld

> no AP deixo deixo automático faço os ajuste só nos cliente. ( pra te falar verdade esse a ubiquit também tem esse empace com o ccq ele oscila um pouco menos. Esses dia estava com problema no ccq não tinha o que ajusta mais, não estabilizava aí troquei o AP prontoresolvido) cada caso é um caso .


Cada caso é um caso, então me mande 300 aps pra mim trocar aqui que ja resolvo, vou agradecer de preferencia me mande UBNT e Mikrotik que resolve meu problema de imediato, com certeza que meus chamados vai cair a zero

----------


## virtualprov

telworld qual equipamento vc usa como ap?? logo acima compartilhei como resolvi o meu problema trocando o ap ajustando o data rate etc... jamais falei que era esse o seu problema, acho que deixei claro quando disse que cada caso é um caso.... agora que o wom esta nos causando problemas isso é fato

----------


## telworld

> telworld qual equipamento vc usa como ap?? logo acima compartilhei como resolvi o meu problema trocando o ap ajustando o data rate etc... jamais falei que era esse o seu problema, acho que deixei claro quando disse que cada caso é um caso.... agora que o wom esta nos causando problemas isso é fato


Hoje uso Rocket como ap. para mim da mais perfomace

----------


## wala

Mais vc usa esses rocket com rede mista tipo argrids wom e sxt se sim, rb e bem melhor em redes mistas, ja tentou rb912 com a basestation da ubnt.

So falo que rocket e melhor só com equipamentos ubnt com airmax.

----------


## telworld

> Mais vc usa esses rocket com rede mista tipo argrids wom e sxt se sim, rb e bem melhor em redes mistas, ja tentou rb912 com a basestation da ubnt.
> 
> So falo que rocket e melhor só com equipamentos ubnt com airmax.


Cara não tinha pensado ainda de usar a 912 ainda como ap, tou me resistindo devido ela não ser homologada.
mas se fosse era melhor ainda, tou pensando colocar um apc 5M pra ver o cenário, como funciona, pois o painel apc-5m90 não foi aprovado aqui, deu muito pau acabei trocando os paineis

----------


## wala

Vejo muitos provedores usando ela sem estar homologado acho que o pessoal não ta ligando ultimamente pra homologação antenas como powerbeamac 27 que mal saiu ja tem provedor usando sem homologação o negocio ja virou uma bagunça faz tempo. a anatel perdeu o respeito ninguem tem mais medo dela nesse caso.

----------


## telworld

> Vejo muitos provedores usando ela sem estar homologado acho que o pessoal não ta ligando ultimamente pra homologação antenas como powerbeamac 27 que mal saiu ja tem provedor usando sem homologação o negocio ja virou uma bagunça faz tempo. a anatel perdeu o respeito ninguem tem mais medo dela nesse caso.


Então amigo trabalhar com produto sem homologação é mesma coisa de dirigir sem habilitação, quando pegar paga até pelo que não fez. 
Quem ja foi pego sabe o que passou e pagou.
Niguem respeita mas nada, mas o governo da corda e igual elefante anda, pisa macio mas quando pega o pé esmaga

----------


## WELTCOM

Um problema que percebi na apc5-90 é a péssima relação frente costas na torre. A algum tempo instalei antenas super pop computech com APC-5M intelbras fica perfeito devido a essas antenas possuírem blindagem traseira e acomodando o radio internamente. Outra questão das apc5-90 é a dificuldade na angulação sempre tenho problemas na horizontal dos clientes mesmo fazendo ajustes de angulação na mesma fica difícil de obter um bom SNR.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

A Intelbras comunica a seus clientes que, em função das reclamações descritas nesse fórum, durante a última semana realizou-se uma bateira de testes nos equipamentos da família WOM.

O relatório preliminar dos testes foi postado em nosso hotsite (*CLIQUE AQUI*) com o intuito de prover esclarecimentos a todos os interessados.

No início da próxima semana, estaremos postando vídeos ilustrativos que demonstram como foram feitos todos os testes, juntamente como o relatório final.

A Intelbras é uma empresa que investe em pesquisa e inovação, preza pela qualidade dos seus produtos e pela satisfação dos seus clientes.

Temos interesse em atender da melhor forma possível todos nossos clientes. Por isso, deixamos os nossos canais de comunicação disponível para tratarmos suas dúvidas e possíveis problemas existentes:

Telefone: (48) 2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Atenciosamente

Equipe Intelbras

----------


## virtualprov

_telworld o_ rocket foi o que mais tive problema com wom, ate o ccq do ap fica loco, uso rb 433 com 2 cartão tenho omni e setorial, ccq estável mais data rate lá em baixo que compromete todo o desempenho da minha rede..... fechei um ptp 48 km com rocket dich e rocket m5 ficou bom mas não me agradou troquei os Rocket m5 por rb 912 out com nv2 ativo fico ótimo (rocket nunca mais)rerere

----------


## telworld

> _telworld o_ rocket foi o que mais tive problema com wom, ate o ccq do ap fica loco, uso rb 433 com 2 cartão tenho omni e setorial, ccq estável mais data rate lá em baixo que compromete todo o desempenho da minha rede..... fechei um ptp 48 km com rocket dich e rocket m5 ficou bom mas não me agradou troquei os Rocket m5 por rb 912 out com nv2 ativo fico ótimo (rocket nunca mais)rerere


Aparti da Semana que vem vou fazer umas experiencias, com nova setorial e usar um outro radio diferente pra ver o que vai dar, pois assim mantendo o wom nos clientes com qualidade.

----------


## wala

> Um problema que percebi na apc5-90 é a péssima relação frente costas na torre. A algum tempo instalei antenas super pop computech com APC-5M intelbras fica perfeito devido a essas antenas possuírem blindagem traseira e acomodando o radio internamente. Outra questão das apc5-90 é a dificuldade na angulação sempre tenho problemas na horizontal dos clientes mesmo fazendo ajustes de angulação na mesma fica difícil de obter um bom SNR.



Eu acho que ficaria melhor o apc5m na basestation 17/90 da ubnt do que a versão apc5m 90 na sua antena integrada o desempenho ficaria melhor pois de todas as reclamações que eu faço da ubnt de radios frageis gerando defeito uma coisa eu posso dizer a ubnt faz as melhores antenas setorias e omni que ja usei em 5.8ghz

----------


## wala

> Então amigo trabalhar com produto sem homologação é mesma coisa de dirigir sem habilitação, quando pegar paga até pelo que não fez. 
> Quem ja foi pego sabe o que passou e pagou.
> Niguem respeita mas nada, mas o governo da corda e igual elefante anda, pisa macio mas quando pega o pé esmaga


E isso e verdade mais muitos provedores que eu vejo usam a maioria tudo homologado uma coisinha ou outra eles usam sem estar homologado pois a anatel não fiscaliza totalmente o provedor mesmo, mais as suas torres principais, mais existe muita rb homolgada e cartoes n homologados o problema e que da mais trabalho pra montar pois precisa comprar caixa de preferencia blindadas e pigtail mais o trabalho acaba compensando se melhorar o desembenho.

----------


## trapiche

> A Intelbras comunica a seus clientes que, em função das reclamações descritas nesse fórum, durante a última semana realizou-se uma bateira de testes nos equipamentos da família WOM.
> 
> O relatório preliminar dos testes foi postado em nosso hotsite (*CLIQUE AQUI*) com o intuito de prover esclarecimentos a todos os interessados.
> 
> No início da próxima semana, estaremos postando vídeos ilustrativos que demonstram como foram feitos todos os testes, juntamente como o relatório final.
> 
> A Intelbras é uma empresa que investe em pesquisa e inovação, preza pela qualidade dos seus produtos e pela satisfação dos seus clientes.
> 
> Temos interesse em atender da melhor forma possível todos nossos clientes. Por isso, deixamos os nossos canais de comunicação disponível para tratarmos suas dúvidas e possíveis problemas existentes:
> ...



Parabéns pela iniciativa de compartilhar os testes realizados.
Gostaria de sugerir para a Intelbrás um manual de "best practices" do WOM 5000, considerando que vcs tem acesso ao equipamento dos concorrentes A e B, o que acham?

Abraços

----------


## telworld

> E isso e verdade mais muitos provedores que eu vejo usam a maioria tudo homologado uma coisinha ou outra eles usam sem estar homologado pois a anatel não fiscaliza totalmente o provedor mesmo, mais as suas torres principais, mais existe muita rb homolgada e cartoes n homologados o problema e que da mais trabalho pra montar pois precisa comprar caixa de preferencia blindadas e pigtail mais o trabalho acaba compensando se melhorar o desembenho.


Bom dia!
Não da trabalho de montar amigo essa caixa, mas é uma boa sugestão, vou pensar carinhosamente na sua sugestão.
Obrigado

----------


## Max Networks

E ae intelbras, quer mais quantos anos de prazo pra resolver o problema, ainda bem que mudei pra SXT, como disse antes, nao sabem nem o que foi que aconteceu.kkk

----------


## jcmaster85

Não adianta montar um tutorial dizendo que todos os provedores que estão tendo o mesmo problema estão errados, a unica coisa que todo mundo quer é uma luz para o problema, não adianta colocar dados de teste de CCQ e taxas com concorrentes em laboratorio, a grande verdade é que ninguem esta interessado nisso, se o produto funciona melhor que o concorrente em testes internos porque na rua onde a coisa é de verdade o resultado é totalmente diferente, se o problema é absorção excessiva de ruido pelo equipamento WOM5000 que é o que tudo indica, porque não assumem logo e tentam corrigir com um hardware ou software melhor se for o caso e se for possivel??? O que todos nos sabemos é que não é problema de instalação pois tem casos em que se esta ate no meio do mato sem qualquer outra rede e o problema é exatamente o mesmo.




> A Intelbras comunica a seus clientes que, em função das reclamações descritas nesse fórum, durante a última semana realizou-se uma bateira de testes nos equipamentos da família WOM.
> 
> O relatório preliminar dos testes foi postado em nosso hotsite (*CLIQUE AQUI*) com o intuito de prover esclarecimentos a todos os interessados.
> 
> No início da próxima semana, estaremos postando vídeos ilustrativos que demonstram como foram feitos todos os testes, juntamente como o relatório final.
> 
> A Intelbras é uma empresa que investe em pesquisa e inovação, preza pela qualidade dos seus produtos e pela satisfação dos seus clientes.
> 
> Temos interesse em atender da melhor forma possível todos nossos clientes. Por isso, deixamos os nossos canais de comunicação disponível para tratarmos suas dúvidas e possíveis problemas existentes:
> ...

----------


## meyknho

Oi Boa Tarde,

Tenho um provedor e utilizo a linha WISP+ e WISP da Intelbras.

BaseStation APC 5M 90 e Clientes como WOM 5000 ou WOM 5000 MIMO.

O CCQ dos clientes ficam sempre abaixo de 20%, porém percebi que ao passar tráfego o CCQ sobe e fica sempre acima de 80%.

Não tenho problema de navegação lenta ou coisa parecida, observem se ao passar tráfego o CCQ aumenta também, como acontece comigo rsrs!

Até +!

----------


## virtualprov

galera recomendo a todos que treine seus funcionários na www.granlabor.com, com isso irão aprender varias formas de contornar os seu devidos problemas principalmente ccq baixo.

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite amigo, quantos clientes você tem na rede e quantos por painel????




> Oi Boa Tarde,
> 
> Tenho um provedor e utilizo a linha WISP+ e WISP da Intelbras.
> 
> BaseStation APC 5M 90 e Clientes como WOM 5000 ou WOM 5000 MIMO.
> 
> O CCQ dos clientes ficam sempre abaixo de 20%, porém percebi que ao passar tráfego o CCQ sobe e fica sempre acima de 80%.
> 
> Não tenho problema de navegação lenta ou coisa parecida, observem se ao passar tráfego o CCQ aumenta também, como acontece comigo rsrs!
> ...

----------


## meyknho

> Boa noite amigo, quantos clientes você tem na rede e quantos por painel????


Oi Boa Noite,

jcmaster85, como os clientes estão em direções diferentes, um dos APC tem apenas 9 clientes já o outro tem 14, como iniciamos a alguns meses, ainda não temos muitos clientes.

Como eu comentei a questão do CCQ varia muito de acordo com o consumo, se tem baixo consumo o CCQ fica Baixo, a partir do momento que o trafego aumenta o CCQ Sobe.

Tive pequenas complicações ao tentar utilizar os WOM 5000 ou WOM 5000 MIMO (Firmware 5.0 Beta 2) com o protocolo IPOLL, ai sim o CCQ ficou próximo de 0.15 e a navegação ficou extremamente lenta gerando latência alta e grande perda de pacotes.

----------


## telworld

> galera recomendo a todos que treine seus funcionários na www.granlabor.com, com isso irão aprender varias formas de contornar os seu devidos problemas principalmente ccq baixo.


Olha o JABA

----------


## Zucchi

> Equipamento perfeito não existe e que brasileiro quer um equipamento que não pare nunca funcione eternamente e isto não existe


Existir existe Naldo. Só que temos que inverter a pergunta:

Quem quer fazer a conta direitinho e pagar para ter paz? Quem se propõem a entender que o equipamento vai se pagar sim no longo prazo?

Eu conheço uma PANCADA de instalação com Canopy online desde 2006. Sim, dois mil e seis. NUNCA o tecnico foi na casa do cliente em quase 10 anos de instalação. Pergunta se o cliente quer que tire ele de lá. Nem pensar.

Hoje em dia tem o ePMP com a mesma qualidade do Canopy, porém, ao invés de 7 ou 14mbps hoje faz até 200mbps com até 120CPE por setor.

Ai você escuta: "Ahhhh mais é muito caro".

É o mesmo preço da linha AC e faz mais que a linha AC.
Vc instala e esquece. Não tem telefone tocando, cliente reclamando, visita técnica, bateção de cabeça com problemas e principalmente: NÃO É 802.11...

Se colocar na ponta do lapís é barato. Principalmente pq o cliente vai fazer propaganda de você.

----------


## bola25a2008

kkkk, pronto gente, segundo a Intelbras a wom 5000 tá perfeita é porca ela calcula diferente de todas as outras empresas wireless no mercado. Vou pedir para a Intelbras vim aqui explicar para todos os clientes que estou perdendo. Eu sabia que no final eles iam inventar uma desculpa e ficaria por isso mesmo.

----------


## charlespjo

Amigo.. aqui ao usar TDMA aconteceu a mesma coisa.. ccq 0 a 5 e latencia alta.. 

entao eu setei data rate fixo.. em torno de msc08.. o ccq fica cravado no 100% latencia boa e trafego perfeito . estou testando a dias.. e ta funcionando dessa maneira..

o pessoal da intelbras esta efetuando teste juntamente comigo.. acredito que logo se descobre o que ta acontecendo.

com data rateno automatico.. nao funciona..






> Oi Boa Noite,
> 
> jcmaster85, como os clientes estão em direções diferentes, um dos APC tem apenas 9 clientes já o outro tem 14, como iniciamos a alguns meses, ainda não temos muitos clientes.
> 
> Como eu comentei a questão do CCQ varia muito de acordo com o consumo, se tem baixo consumo o CCQ fica Baixo, a partir do momento que o trafego aumenta o CCQ Sobe.
> 
> Tive pequenas complicações ao tentar utilizar os WOM 5000 ou WOM 5000 MIMO (Firmware 5.0 Beta 2) com o protocolo IPOLL, ai sim o CCQ ficou próximo de 0.15 e a navegação ficou extremamente lenta gerando latência alta e grande perda de pacotes.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

A Intelbras comunica aos seus clientes que já está disponível o relatório final de testes demonstrando as características de funcionamento do CCQ nos produtos da linha WOM 5000.

Estamos finalizando a edição de vídeos realizados durante os testes e que demonstram mais facilmente o comportamento do CCQ dos equipamentos em diferentes cenários. Iremos postá-los em breve.

Não evidenciamos quaisquer problemas de desempenho no produto ou relacionados a medição do CCQ. Por isso continuamos solicitando o contato dos usuários que informam estar com problemas, para que possamos identificar a causa e realizar ações que resolvam as questões dos clientes.

Quanto aos clientes que utilizam o produto apenas em modo TDMA, evidenciamos sim uma oportunidade de melhoria no algoritmo de fallback e estamos trabalhando para que este tenha um melhor comportamento em cenários onde o data rate não é fixo e o SNR é ruim. 

Assim sendo concluímos que não há problemas com o desempenho dos produtos da linha WOM 5000, apenas uma diferença na maneira de medir o índice do CCQ em relação a outros equipamentos de mercado.

Segue AQUI o relatório final de testes sobre o comportamento do CCQ nos produtos da linha WOM 5000.

----------


## biohazzard

Estou tranquilo com os dolares que eu gasto com UBIQUITI, e MIKROTIK dificilmente tenho do de cabeça.

----------


## wld.net1

Em tese se for analisar os produtos da Intelbras eles mostram o cálculo em tempo real por exemplo se o se está sofrendo interferência ela realiza o cálculo em tempo real e mostra para o cliente final. já diferente de outros concorrentes eles não fazem isso por isso ele mostra o ccq baixo pois é feito o cálculo a cada segundo. Interessante isso é o que ocorre o CCQ baixo então eu cheguei a conclusão que segundo a Intelbras seus produtos estão normais tanto na parte de hardware e de software sem nenhum bug. Se estiver errado @*Suporte Intelbras* por favor me corrija.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal, Por que vocês não fazem testes do tipo UBIQUITI, MIKROTIK lado a lado com Intelbras e façam comparação de latencia e bps no lugar de CCQ. Conforme a intelbras disse a forma que eles usam pra calcular é diferente e talvez o pessoal aqui esteja reclamando sem ter um motivo real da reclamação.

Muitos aqui estão assumindo que ubiquiti e mikrotik não estão dando problemas em comparação a Intelbras, mas será que vocês fizeram um teste lado a lado e compararam o custo beneficio ? Eu tenho certeza que se vocês conseguirem melhores resultados com a mesma antena/visada com outros equipamentos similares ao da Intelbras eles irão fazer algo para melhorar o firmware deles.

----------


## JonasMT

Pq ja FOI FEITO. Isso é papo furado e quem compro ta é [email protected]

A ele calcula diferente, entao esse bendito calculo consome todo o processamento do equipamento?

Ja falei a anos que essa porcaria nao presta, ele começa a variar o ccq e prejudica toda a celula. O cliente com lentidao, perca de pacote e problemas variados.

Voce vai instala um nano,airgrid,sxt,tplink, uma tampa de margarina e FUNCIONA. Acaba lentidao, perca de pacote e afins.

Aqui a unica soluçao para os que nao pude trocar ainda foi sempre usar mcs entre 1 a 3 no MAXIMO, assim o "calculo" sempre fica acima de 90%.

Só lamento por que investiu seu rico dinheiro nessa soluçao ridicula.

----------


## naldo864

> Existir existe Naldo. Só que temos que inverter a pergunta:
> 
> Quem quer fazer a conta direitinho e pagar para ter paz? Quem se propõem a entender que o equipamento vai se pagar sim no longo prazo?
> 
> Eu conheço uma PANCADA de instalação com Canopy online desde 2006. Sim, dois mil e seis. NUNCA o tecnico foi na casa do cliente em quase 10 anos de instalação. Pergunta se o cliente quer que tire ele de lá. Nem pensar.
> 
> Hoje em dia tem o ePMP com a mesma qualidade do Canopy, porém, ao invés de 7 ou 14mbps hoje faz até 200mbps com até 120CPE por setor.
> 
> Ai você escuta: "Ahhhh mais é muito caro".
> ...


olha amigo zucchi vc tem razao tem equipamento ate melhor estes epmp podem ser muito boms mas tem que ver que tipo de cliente vai atender .
meu cenario e clientela popular internet de planos de r$ 50,00 ate r$ 90,00 inadiplencia alta em torno de 15% ao mes e dificil trabalhar .
se cobrar r$ 350,00 para instalação ai ja era e 1 instalação por mes .
aqui cobramos so a mensalidade do plano contratado e engolimos a instalação em regime comodato e media de r$ 5 000,00 em equipamentos por mes so para instalar clientes e uma vida dura para o provedor .
mas graças a deus e muito trabalho tem uma media boa de instalações pelo menos 2 todo dia .
a rede e 100% ubnt desde pontos de acesso a clientes com nano airgrid e nano beam .
problemas tem mas trabalhando direitinho tem pouca encheção de 10 reclamação 1 e problema real .
a maioria e problema de bios ( bichinho ignorante operando o sistema ).

agora o problema de ccq baixo existe tambem na ubnt (se não colocar mcs0 no cliente e fixo ) começa assim 1 instalação beleza ,2 instalação beleza 10 instalação beleza vinte instalação alguem ja começa a chiar ,com 40 clientes no rocket se os clientes não tiverem bem alinhados sem barreiras e sem mcs0 neles ai fud#@#$%$%%%%%uuuuuu seu telefone não vai parar de tocar falando que sua internet e uma porcaria.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Aqui o ccq do WOM5000 esta bem diferente do AP, antigamente a diferença era minima!
> Anexo 58331


Prezado Anderson28, Bom Dia!
Favor informar seu telefone com DDD ou enviar e-mail para [email protected], entraremos em contato para acompanhar e verificar os equipamentos relacionados a oscilação do CCQ.


Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Eu não cheguei a alterar a versão da firmware mas no geral achei que eles não iriam inventar um versão para prejudicar o hardware.


Prezado brunocemeru, Bom Dia!
Favor informar seu telefone com DDD ou enviar e-mail para [email protected], entraremos em contato para acompanhar e verificar os equipamentos relacionados a oscilação do CCQ.


Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## brunocemeru

Fico grato pela atenção,mas vcs poderiam colocar as soluções aqui no fórum mesmo.Assim vamos debatendo,certamente seria melhor para todos.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezado *JonasMT* , Boa Tarde!
Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos entrar em contato e analisar seus equipamentos.

----------


## Guilherme46664

Olá, prezados quem tiver seus problemas resolvidos podiam ir colocando oque o suporte alterou na rede, oque foi feito para melhorar o problema para que os outros usuários tbm testem.... eu comprei 20 dessas bichinhas pra testar já estou pensando seriamente e joga-las em um canto hahahaha, mas assim eu já tentei mudar ack, mcs, potencia, estou com 10 instaladas no interior sem nem uma outra rede (isso mesmo) só com a minha rede e as danadas ficam com o cqc lá em baixo perda de pacotes latencia alta, vou lá coloco um nano loco 5 um sxt e como os colegas falaram o problema some.... estou acompanhado o topico só acho isso que deveriam ir postando possíveis soluções para o problema.

----------


## JonasMT

Eu creio que ninguem posto qual foi a solução pelos simples fato que ainda nao foi resolvido nada hehe

Naldo tenho rocket m5 c/ 62 cliente plano medio de 1mb trafego de pico em 15mb e sem reclamaçao alguma, pior sinal -72 e pior ccq 86%

Todos com mcs em auto

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá, prezados quem tiver seus problemas resolvidos podiam ir colocando oque o suporte alterou na rede, oque foi feito para melhorar o problema para que os outros usuários tbm testem.... eu comprei 20 dessas bichinhas pra testar já estou pensando seriamente e joga-las em um canto hahahaha, mas assim eu já tentei mudar ack, mcs, potencia, estou com 10 instaladas no interior sem nem uma outra rede (isso mesmo) só com a minha rede e as danadas ficam com o cqc lá em baixo perda de pacotes latencia alta, vou lá coloco um nano loco 5 um sxt e como os colegas falaram o problema some.... estou acompanhado o topico só acho isso que deveriam ir postando possíveis soluções para o problema.


Prezado Guilherme46664, Bom Dia!
Favor informar seu telefone com DDD ou enviar e-mail para [email protected], entraremos em contato para acompanhar e verificar os equipamentos relacionados a oscilação do CCQ.


Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Eu creio que ninguem posto qual foi a solução pelos simples fato que ainda nao foi resolvido nada hehe
> 
> Naldo tenho rocket m5 c/ 62 cliente plano medio de 1mb trafego de pico em 15mb e sem reclamaçao alguma, pior sinal -72 e pior ccq 86%
> 
> Todos com mcs em auto


Prezado *JonasMT* , Bom Dia!
Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos entrar em contato e analisar seus equipamentos.

----------


## Max Networks

SXT funfando 100%, agora as WOM 5000 MiMo,  :Frown:

----------


## dbnet

> dbnet, Bom Dia!
> 
> Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos verificar as configurações de seus equipamentos.
> 
> 
> Ficamos no aguardo.


Então devido todos os problemas em minhas WOM 5000, acho que quem viu meu post mais acima deu pra perceber o tamanho da encrenca que eu estava enfrentando, e por motivo de eu não esta tendo tempo de ficar esperando a Intelbras ligar fazer backup e etc, tive que contratar um engenheiro de telecomunicações, pra olhar toda minha rede, ele nem pensou duas vezes, pediu pra que eu retirasse todas as Intelbras e colocasse nano Loco ou sxt. e assim estou fazendo apos algumas trocas, dores de cabeça diminuindo e cliente voltando a aficar satisfeito, porem ainda estou com muito problema e tenho que continuar com as trocas, porem sxt esta muito caro, então estou tendo que tirar dinheiro de outros compromisso pra poder substituir, as WOM 5000, então o procedimento que eu irei fazer e retirar todas as wom e levar a te a loja que me vendeu, alegando problemas com as mesma, então espero que eu pelo menos troques essas antenas por outros materiais. e intelbras, nunca mais, como disse o engenheiro se você quer ser profissional não use equipamentos amadores.

----------


## wala

E o velho ditado barato sai caro.

----------


## biohazzard

Ti recomendo a levar as antenas e um pacote de papel snob folha dupla, para eles limparem a cagada.

----------


## JonasMT

> Ti recomendo a levar as antenas e um pacote de papel snob folha dupla, para eles limparem a cagada.


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Eu tentaria um acordo para troca do produto por similares se nao rolar meteria na justiça e deixa rolar.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Então devido todos os problemas em minhas WOM 5000, acho que quem viu meu post mais acima deu pra perceber o tamanho da encrenca que eu estava enfrentando, e por motivo de eu não esta tendo tempo de ficar esperando a Intelbras ligar fazer backup e etc, tive que contratar um engenheiro de telecomunicações, pra olhar toda minha rede, ele nem pensou duas vezes, pediu pra que eu retirasse todas as Intelbras e colocasse nano Loco ou sxt. e assim estou fazendo apos algumas trocas, dores de cabeça diminuindo e cliente voltando a aficar satisfeito, porem ainda estou com muito problema e tenho que continuar com as trocas, porem sxt esta muito caro, então estou tendo que tirar dinheiro de outros compromisso pra poder substituir, as WOM 5000, então o procedimento que eu irei fazer e retirar todas as wom e levar a te a loja que me vendeu, alegando problemas com as mesma, então espero que eu pelo menos troques essas antenas por outros materiais. e intelbras, nunca mais, como disse o engenheiro se você quer ser profissional não use equipamentos amadores.


Prezado dbnet, Bom Dia!
Efetuamos tentativas de contato no dia 18/04/2015 às 13:00, 13:03 e 15:40, no dia 20/04/2015 às 09:00 e no dia 22/04/2015 às 08:45, todos sem sucesso,lhe contatamos por e-mail e por mensagem privada neste fórum, por favor, nos informe um dia e horário para que possamos entrar em contato. 
Poderá também entrar em contato conosco por telefone, através do (48) 2106-0006 ou por e-mail [email protected]
No aguardo!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> SXT funfando 100%, agora as WOM 5000 MiMo,


Prezado Max Networks, Bom Dia!
Aguardamos seu número de telefone com DDD, para entrarmos em contato e analisar seus equipamentos.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> E o velho ditado barato sai caro.


Prezado wala, Bom Dia!
Aguardamos seu número de telefone com DDD, para entrarmos em contato e analisar seus equipamentos.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ti recomendo a levar as antenas e um pacote de papel snob folha dupla, para eles limparem a cagada.


Prezado biohazzard, Bom Dia!
Aguardamos seu número de telefone com DDD, para entrarmos em contato e analisar seus equipamentos.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> Eu tentaria um acordo para troca do produto por similares se nao rolar meteria na justiça e deixa rolar.


Prezado JonasMT, Bom Dia!
Aguardamos seu número de telefone com DDD, para entrarmos em contato e analisar seus equipamentos.

----------


## charlespjo

Pessoal, aqui depois de varios teste e bastante sofrimento... tive que voltar tudo pra versão 3.3a nas wom5000... usando em modo 802,11.. esta rodando ok... voltaram ao normal digamos assim..

eu havia pego alguns paineis e atualizado as CPE pra 5,0 e usando em TDMA.. setando tudo com MCS08 -e 0 .. CCQ estava em 100%.. porem clientes comessaram a reclamar de lentidao ... percebi que em outros paineis que ainda estavam em 802,11.. tb havia muita reclamação.....

nesses paineis que estavam em 802,11 tinha algumas CPEs em versão 5...

resumindo..

As CPEs em tdma estavam gerando ruido em toda a rede, dando latencia alta e quedas em tudo.... 

Agora depois que voltei tudo pra versao 3,3a em modo 802,11 esta funcionando..


AINDA ESTOU ESPERANDO PELA INTELBRAS... A SOLUÇAO PRO TDMA..

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

SUPORTE INTELBRAS, responda minhas mensagens via MP sobre minhas 7 unidades do wom5000 que foi para assistência e fabrica desde novembro e ate agora nada, pelo menos digam que não vão mais mandar ok, que pretender fazer com migo??? acho que já deu tempo de sobra para solucionar o problema, 6 meses praticamente, e uma VERGONHA.

essa enrolação de passe o telefone etc, preparem-se vão perguntar 1 milhão de coisas, só perguntas, nada de solução, já pasei por isso.

----------


## inquiery

OFF-TOPIC:
"com migo" eu ri rsrsrs

Eu nunca usei esses WOM-5000, e sinceramente, apesar de ter dado vontade de usar varias vezes, vou desistir.
Eu tenho uma torre que, por enquanto, está só com 2 paineis de 90º, preciso fechar os outros 180º e eu estava pensando em usar neles, algo diferente de UBNT. Mas depois de todas essas reclamações aqui, vou fechar os outros 180º de UBNT mesmo.

Não da pra dizer que UBNT ou Mikrotik não da problema, da sim. Onde tem muito uso da banda 5.8, você vai perceber um CCQ baixo OU vai perceber um CCQ alto que mal trafega 1mbps com sinal excelente, LOS excelente. Você consegue um MCS alto, mas mesmo assim, pode botar o MCS que for que tem casos onde 1mbps é o sonho do link.

Eu não uso NanoStation aqui, nunca gostei da ideia de colocar um "painel" nos clientes. Até funciona normal, mas a maioria dos relatos que ja vi é que, após concentrar usuários (100 pra mais) em uma pequena região, os problemas começam, pois tem que notar também que, geralmente, não é só a gente que ta usando o 5.8 no mesmo espaço aéreo. Eu prefiro usar AirGrid, pois das poucas peças de NanoStation M5 que comprei pra testar em cliente, NENHUMA se portou melhor que uma AirGrid de 23dBi. No scan você vai perceber uma relação de redes com sinais muito próximo ao seu de pontos que, as vezes, está nas costas do Nano. É uma merda.

----------


## wala

> Pessoal, aqui depois de varios teste e bastante sofrimento... tive que voltar tudo pra versão 3.3a nas wom5000... usando em modo 802,11.. esta rodando ok... voltaram ao normal digamos assim..
> 
> eu havia pego alguns paineis e atualizado as CPE pra 5,0 e usando em TDMA.. setando tudo com MCS08 -e 0 .. CCQ estava em 100%.. porem clientes comessaram a reclamar de lentidao ... percebi que em outros paineis que ainda estavam em 802,11.. tb havia muita reclamação.....
> 
> nesses paineis que estavam em 802,11 tinha algumas CPEs em versão 5...
> 
> resumindo..
> 
> As CPEs em tdma estavam gerando ruido em toda a rede, dando latencia alta e quedas em tudo.... 
> ...


Isso so prova que tem grandes chances de ser o firmware voltem tudo pra essa versao que foi citada e deixem de virar beta teste, deixa a intelbras trazer um firmware definitivo e estavel pois esse negocio de firmware beta acabou queimando a intelbras.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

> OFF-TOPIC:
> "com migo" eu ri rsrsrs
> 
> Eu nunca usei esses WOM-5000, e sinceramente, apesar de ter dado vontade de usar varias vezes, vou desistir.
> Eu tenho uma torre que, por enquanto, está só com 2 paineis de 90º, preciso fechar os outros 180º e eu estava pensando em usar neles, algo diferente de UBNT. Mas depois de todas essas reclamações aqui, vou fechar os outros 180º de UBNT mesmo.
> 
> Não da pra dizer que UBNT ou Mikrotik não da problema, da sim. Onde tem muito uso da banda 5.8, você vai perceber um CCQ baixo OU vai perceber um CCQ alto que mal trafega 1mbps com sinal excelente, LOS excelente. Você consegue um MCS alto, mas mesmo assim, pode botar o MCS que for que tem casos onde 1mbps é o sonho do link.
> 
> Eu não uso NanoStation aqui, nunca gostei da ideia de colocar um "painel" nos clientes. Até funciona normal, mas a maioria dos relatos que ja vi é que, após concentrar usuários (100 pra mais) em uma pequena região, os problemas começam, pois tem que notar também que, geralmente, não é só a gente que ta usando o 5.8 no mesmo espaço aéreo. Eu prefiro usar AirGrid, pois das poucas peças de NanoStation M5 que comprei pra testar em cliente, NENHUMA se portou melhor que uma AirGrid de 23dBi. No scan você vai perceber uma relação de redes com sinais muito próximo ao seu de pontos que, as vezes, está nas costas do Nano. É uma merda.


Onde conseguimos esta versão do firmware 3,3a?

----------


## Max Networks

Eu tenho só a Versão 3.1 e 3.2 beta, achei aqui em uma repartição do notbook, kkkkk vou ver se consigo a 3.3a. e posto aqui.

----------


## wala

tem aqui a 3.3a so não sei de qual e se e da mimo ou siso http://664.webmikrotik.com/modulos.p...v3.3a-ptbr.bin

----------


## charlespjo

eu tenho as duas .. mimo e siso..

me add skype que mando..

charlespjo




> Onde conseguimos esta versão do firmware 3,3a?

----------


## WELTCOM

Enviei um e-mail para o suporte intelbrás no ultimo sabado até agora não obtive resposta, até o momento estou dando preferencia para tal produto mas não posso abafar o problema pois os clientes cobram e os chamados aumentam, pra provedor isso resume em despesas.
meu e-mail é [email protected]

----------


## charlespjo

Amigo, vc esta usando em tdma?.. ja fez as alterações de mcs etc?... tem provedores rodando legal....

aqui ainda nao tive um bom resultado em tdma.. mas em 802,11 esta rodando bem.... e o suporte esta me dando atenção no caso... 






> Enviei um e-mail para o suporte intelbrás no ultimo sabado até agora não obtive resposta, até o momento estou dando preferencia para tal produto mas não posso abafar o problema pois os clientes cobram e os chamados aumentam, pra provedor isso resume em despesas.
> meu e-mail é [email protected]

----------


## WELTCOM

sim amigo uso o 802.11 roda legal, só que estou colocando cada dia mais clientes em meus aps com isso aumenta a latencia e quebra de pacotes ai seria legal usar o tdma mas tá dificil com as woms

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> sim amigo uso o 802.11 roda legal, só que estou colocando cada dia mais clientes em meus aps com isso aumenta a latencia e quebra de pacotes ai seria legal usar o tdma mas tá dificil com as woms


Prezado WELTCOM, Bom Dia!
Entraremos em contato, ainda hoje, pela manhã.
Muito obrigado.

----------


## charlespjo

Tem esse problema em 802,11.. e tb ja comecei a sofrer aqui com ap acima de 40 clientes.. no horario de pico a latencia esta indo la em cima e muitaa perda de pacotes... clientes reclamando...






> sim amigo uso o 802.11 roda legal, só que estou colocando cada dia mais clientes em meus aps com isso aumenta a latencia e quebra de pacotes ai seria legal usar o tdma mas tá dificil com as woms

----------


## WELTCOM

> Prezado WELTCOM, Bom Dia!
> Entraremos em contato, ainda hoje, pela manhã.
> Muito obrigado.


Bom dia,
fico no aguardo!
Obrigado

----------


## WELTCOM

> Tem esse problema em 802,11.. e tb ja comecei a sofrer aqui com ap acima de 40 clientes.. no horario de pico a latencia esta indo la em cima e muitaa perda de pacotes... clientes reclamando...


Bem dessa, ai deve entrar a função do TDMA para compensar isso, acho que todos estão na espectativa da intelbras resolver isso pois acho o produto promissor só ainda falta este ajuste para que possamos usar em larga escala..

----------


## RadNet

Bom dia galera!

Peço a licença de vocês, para colocar um outro topico sobre a wom 5000 aqui !!!

Obrigado a todos....

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179694


Desde já, obrigado a todos!!!

Que Deus Abençoe a Todos!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia galera!
> 
> Peço a licença de vocês, para colocar um outro topico sobre a wom 5000 aqui !!!
> 
> Obrigado a todos....
> 
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179694
> 
> 
> ...


Prezado RadNet, Bom Dia!
Por favor, entre em contato conosco pelo e-mail [email protected] ou pelo telefone (48) 2106-0006, relatando o que ocorreu durante a atualização do seu equipamento.
Obrigado.

----------


## icarooo

Vou relatar também, estou usando na minha rede tudo bem misturado, wom 5000, nano5 e nano m5. É incrivel como o equipamento da intelbras consegue ser ruim, rate baixo, bastante ruido, até que ponto vale a pena? O negocio só ficou razoável pra mim usando a potencia máxima do rádio, enquanto tenho nanoloco m5 no mesmo painel operando a 4dbm que é o minimo permitido pelo firmware. Já tirei alguns de minha rede, pretendo retirar os demais, o problema é o custo dobrado que isso gera, afinal, quem paga errado, paga duas vezes.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezado *icarooo* , Boa Tarde!
Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos entrar em contato e analisar seus equipamentos.

----------


## inquiery

Eu não conheço a Intelbras, mas acredito que uma empresa de tecnologia desse ramo, hoje, só seria uma empresa boa, que lançaria equipamentos bons se fosse fundada por entusiastas do ramo.

Qualquer outro cenário, são "empresários" que querem focar em gerar valores, e para isso, a satisfação maxima dos clientes jamais vai ser ponto central da empresa. Infelizmente, o "vendedor" é sempre pau no cu, ele quer ganhar dinheiro, ele aprende que B é um protocolo, que G é outro protocolo e que A é mais um e sai vendendo pelo maior preço possível pra maior quantidade de gente possível, só isso. O empreendedor, no geral, está se lixando para a individualidade das pessoas, ou seja, se no gráfico ele ta gerando valor, não importa que só 30% dos casos são de sucesso, o que importa é o grafico sempre em direção a valores maiores.

Acho que o caso da Ubiquiti e Mikrotik é nesse sentido, são entusiastas do ramo, e apesar deles quererem ganhar dinheiro, o foco fica bastante centrado na funcionalidade.

Duvido que vá ser fundada uma empresa brasileira nesses moldes, infelizmente.

----------


## Max Networks

> Prezado *icarooo* , Boa Tarde!
> Favor informar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos entrar em contato e analisar seus equipamentos.


Intelbrás ja ta ficando chato esse post pedindo telefone :Call: , pelo menos muda a edição, fica só no Ctrl+c Ctrl+v, graças a Deus to conseguindo comprar só SXT, pois intelbrás é tapa na cara, e isso aprendi que só basta um. Mais 5 SXT chegando semana que vem, e só alegria. :Top:

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Intelbrás ja ta ficando chato esse post pedindo telefone, pelo menos muda a edição, fica só no Ctrl+c Ctrl+v, graças a Deus to conseguindo comprar só SXT, pois intelbrás é tapa na cara, e isso aprendi que só basta um. Mais 5 SXT chegando semana que vem, e só alegria.


Prezado Max Networks, Bom Dia!
Solicitamos o contato de todos os clientes que relataram “Problema” sobre o CCQ, afim de verificarmos seus enlaces e cenários, caracterizando todos os detalhes, para sabermos exatamente o que estaria acontecendo, buscando uma solução.
Já solicitamos seu contato, porém você ainda não nos passou, estamos à disposição para lhe auxiliar, assim como fizemos com todos os outros que nos informaram seus dados.

----------


## charlespjo

meus problemas eram todos relacionados a canais.. em cenario de muito ruido.... os apc 5m90 sofre nessas situações.. trabalhando os canais eu consegui um bom resultado em modo 802,11.. em dtma nao tive.

minhas wom trabalhando com msc fixo... melhora o ccq .. mas ainda nao resolve em horarios de pico.. onde o ruido é muito maior..

Resumido.. em locais de muito ruido estou trocando os apc 5m-90 por RB912 e ta funcionando muito melhor..

vou usar as apc em locais de baixo ruido..


att

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> A Intelbras comunica a seus clientes que, em função das reclamações descritas nesse fórum, durante a última semana realizou-se uma bateira de testes nos equipamentos da família WOM.
> 
> O relatório preliminar dos testes foi postado em nosso hotsite (*CLIQUE AQUI*) com o intuito de prover esclarecimentos a todos os interessados.
> 
> No início da próxima semana, estaremos postando vídeos ilustrativos que demonstram como foram feitos todos os testes, juntamente como o relatório final.
> 
> A Intelbras é uma empresa que investe em pesquisa e inovação, preza pela qualidade dos seus produtos e pela satisfação dos seus clientes.


Conforme indicamos nas últimas semanas, registramos os nossos testes referente ao CCQ no WOM 5000 em vídeo e estamos postando hoje, concluindo esta ação.
Abaixo segue o link para visualização dos testes efetuados:



Para um melhor entendimento dos cenários apresentados, sugerimos que acompanhem os vídeos junto ao relatório de testes.

Esperamos que assim todas as dúvidas sobre o funcionamento do CCQ nos produtos da linha WOM 5000 sejam sanadas, caso ainda tenham alguma dúvida estamos disponíveis nos canais abaixo.

Telefone: (48) 2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Atenciosamente

Equipe Intelbras

----------


## telworld

Ola pessoal, a Intelbras me deu um respaldo e com isso eu tenho um Firmware beta que estou usando e por sinal corrigiu muito bug e quem quiser me mande uma MP com email que encaminho, tenho do Wom siso e do wom Mimo.
e se alguém tiver alguma dificuldade contate o suporte deles, demora um pouco mais são eficientes.

----------


## charlespjo

Minha solução foi a seguinte... se vcs perceberem tem provedores usando wom 5000 com ap ubnt e mk e funciona perfeitamente bem...

meu caso depois de varios testes e muito sofrimento... percebi que os apc 5m-90.. sofrem muito em cenarios de muito ruido..

troquei os apc 5m90- por rb912 com painel ubnt. e ta funcionando perfeitamente.. até em canais onde os apc nao funcionava de jeito nem um devido a ruido.. nos mk funciona..

o problema é baixa isolação na antena apc... troquem a antena que resolve.... da pra usar os apc 5m com painel ubnt que tb vai funcionar legal.

qualquer coisa eu passo minhas configurações e mostro como esta funcionado com os AP Mk

att

Charles

----------


## marcos do vale

Boa tarde a todos.

Estamos realizando alguns testes com os WOM 5000 MiMo.
Descobrimos por acaso que o problema de baixo CCQ melhora muito ao setarmos a potência da CPE no máximo (28dBm) e a opção Regulamentação Automática Ativa.
Utilizamos SuperPOP-Mkt da Computech na torre em N puro.

----------


## meyknho

Olá, Boa Tarde,

Como todos que estão discutindo aqui no fórum também sou um usuário de produtos da Intelbras em meu provedor, e foi lançado recentemente um novo firmware, porém como estou viajando não pude testa-los.

*WOM 5000 SISO FIRMWARE 5.0 BETA 4*
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...beta4_ptbr.rar

*WOM 5000 MIMO FIRMWARE 5.0 BETA 4*
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...beta4_ptbr.rar

Por favor quem testar posta aqui os resultados.

Até mais!




> *CHANGELOG DAS ÚLTIMAS VERSÕES.*
> *21/05/2015 5.0-BETA4*
> Melhorias:
> * Alteração do cálculo de CCQ
> * Algoritmo de data rate automático
> * Adicionada informação do nome do host na lista de leases do DHCP
> 
> Correções:
> * Cliente WDS não conecta em um Mikrotik com segurança WPA/WPA2
> ...

----------


## telworld

> Olá, Boa Tarde,
> 
> Como todos que estão discutindo aqui no fórum também sou um usuário de produtos da Intelbras em meu provedor, e foi lançado recentemente um novo firmware, porém como estou viajando não pude testa-los.
> 
> *WOM 5000 SISO FIRMWARE 5.0 BETA 4*
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...beta4_ptbr.rar
> 
> *WOM 5000 MIMO FIRMWARE 5.0 BETA 4*
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...beta4_ptbr.rar
> ...


Ja ta rondando amigo aqui e não tive mais problemas, perca de pacote oscilação na rede isso ja foi resolvido, o pessoal da Intelbras deu um bom respaldo, parabéns pela equipe da empresa.

----------


## meyknho

> Ja ta rondando amigo aqui e não tive mais problemas, perca de pacote oscilação na rede isso ja foi resolvido, o pessoal da Intelbras deu um bom respaldo, parabéns pela equipe da empresa.


 @*telworld*, referente ao IPOLL está funcionando legal com Data Rate Automático?

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## telworld

> @*telworld*, referente ao IPOLL está funcionando legal com Data Rate Automático?
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Então amigo não uso protocolo proprietário, por isso vou te ficar devendo a resposta.

----------


## meyknho

> Então amigo não uso protocolo proprietário, por isso vou te ficar devendo a resposta.


Ok, sem problemas já ajudou bastante em informar que está estável, tenho certeza que alguém aqui no fórum já deve estar testando o IPOLL, em breve as pessoas postaram os resultados.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Max Networks

> Ja ta rondando amigo aqui e não tive mais problemas, perca de pacote oscilação na rede isso ja foi resolvido, o pessoal da Intelbras deu um bom respaldo, parabéns pela equipe da empresa.


É amigo telworld , eu tbm nao to tendo mais problemas com as Wom 5000 MiMo, eu nao estou usando elas mais,kkkkk, mais vlw a experiência, nao é so eu que acha elas ruins, mais vai de cada situação, no caso as minhas, melhoraram depois que voltei elas pro 3.3a. ai sim estabilizou, ainda bem que era só 5 wom 5000 MiMo. Agora é só SXT lite5 nos clientes.

----------


## telworld

> É amigo telworld , eu tbm nao to tendo mais problemas com as Wom 5000 MiMo, eu nao estou usando elas mais,kkkkk, mais vlw a experiência, nao é so eu que acha elas ruins, mais vai de cada situação, no caso as minhas, melhoraram depois que voltei elas pro 3.3a. ai sim estabilizou, ainda bem que era só 5 wom 5000 MiMo. Agora é só SXT lite5 nos clientes.


Boa sorte Amigo
eu gosto de economia, e com isso obtenho sucesso com um produto, você acha que esse equipamento também no passado não deu problema, paga o dobro e faz o mesmo que o meu faz, compro com nota certinho e tenho garantia Brasil.
e valorizo meu país gerando emprego aqui tem coisa melhor que isso? S
e você compra o produto não precisa ostentar ele aqui.
não preciso saber o que você comprou precisamo de pessoas inteligentes com solução para crescermos.
Obrigado

----------


## Max Networks

1° peço desculpas se interpretei mal, 2° eu tbm economizo, mais intelbrás não se compara com SXT, nem aqui e nem na china, 3° Não to ostentando, se o cliente paga por um serviço que preste eu compro equipamento bom e pronto, nao tenho chamado técnico, e durmo tranquilo.
Agora amigo, te pergunto, quantas intelbrás ja instalou na sua vida? Já prestei assessoria pra uma netwotks, que só nela instalei mais de 800 wom 5000, eu sei o que eu falo, e sei onde coloco minha mão, ja tive diferentes cenários, e diversas distâncias, como um amigo de MG que atende mais de 10 cidades Falou:, Enquanto tiver usando equipamento amador vc será amador, o dia que passar a usar Equipamento Profissional, você com certeza será Profissional. Desculpas amigo, pois nao estou ostentando, o dia que me ver postando na galeria torre de 60 mtrs alto portante, e radios digitais ai sim vc me cita e diz que estou ostentando, wom 5000 mimo compro aqui a R$220,00, a SXT pago R$248,00, nao vejo ostentaçao nisso, pela suma diferença de R$28,00.

Um forte abraço telworld .

----------


## jeancarlosrn

na prática...

se na torre é 2x2 e no cliente é 1x1 não dar certo 
a base que fica na torre usa as duas polarização simultaneamente para a transmissão
e recepção dos pacotes v-h, neste caso vai funcionar siso mais quando o trafego aumentar o ccq da base vai baixa...

valeu....

----------


## Max Networks

> na prática...
> 
> se na torre é 2x2 e no cliente é 1x1 não dar certo 
> a base que fica na torre usa as duas polarização simultaneamente para a transmissão
> e recepção dos pacotes v-h, neste caso vai funcionar siso mais quando o trafego aumentar o ccq da base vai baixa...
> 
> valeu....



Ok, Uso ainda 5 Wom 5000 MiMo, e o restante SXT, mais a preferencia e MiMo.

----------


## ajack

> 1° peço desculpas se interpretei mal, 2° eu tbm economizo, mais intelbrás não se compara com SXT, nem aqui e nem na china, 3° Não to ostentando, se o cliente paga por um serviço que preste eu compro equipamento bom e pronto, nao tenho chamado técnico, e durmo tranquilo.
> Agora amigo, te pergunto, quantas intelbrás ja instalou na sua vida? Já prestei assessoria pra uma netwotks, que só nela instalei mais de 800 wom 5000, eu sei o que eu falo, e sei onde coloco minha mão, ja tive diferentes cenários, e diversas distâncias, como um amigo de MG que atende mais de 10 cidades Falou:, Enquanto tiver usando equipamento amador vc será amador, o dia que passar a usar Equipamento Profissional, você com certeza será Profissional. Desculpas amigo, pois nao estou ostentando, o dia que me ver postando na galeria torre de 60 mtrs alto portante, e radios digitais ai sim vc me cita e diz que estou ostentando, wom 5000 mimo compro aqui a R$220,00, a SXT pago R$248,00, nao vejo ostentaçao nisso, pela suma diferença de R$28,00.
> 
> Um forte abraço telworld .


Só uma curiosidade:

SXT a 248,00 é por importador oficial e garantia de 12 meses no Brasil? Ou é flytec? rsss

----------


## rubem

No ML tem SXT Lite5 na casa dos R$ 250 com NFE.

(Mas a garantia acho que sempre é 90 dias, o mínimo legal, já que não a MK não tem representante no brasil, difícil um distribuidor pequeno bancar a garantia por um ano. Quando tive problema em dist. grande em meio ano ou mais, ofereceram troca por outros produtos no valor, porque distr. não faz reparo e nem sempre tem o mesmo produto em estoque. Realmente não acredito que toda garantia de 1 ano funcione, poucas vezes ví funcionar (Só direto com o fabricante))

----------


## regispages

Boa Tarde Galera.Aproveitando o Tópico gostaria de saber se alguém já usou ou usa Wom-5000 em barra de cano de 6mts?Ouvi dizer que Wom-5000 é bom usar só em barra de cano de 3mts isso procede.Desde já agradeço a atenção de todos.

----------


## Max Networks

> Só uma curiosidade:
> 
> SXT a 248,00 é por importador oficial e garantia de 12 meses no Brasil? Ou é flytec? rsss


Sim amigo, tenho SXT lite 5 aqui em Anápolis-go, á 248,00 com garantia e NF, se der Problema eles me mandam outra e devolvo a com defeito, isso em todo equipamento que compro lá.




> Boa Tarde Galera.Aproveitando o Tópico gostaria de saber se alguém já usou ou usa Wom-5000 em barra de cano de 6mts?Ouvi dizer que Wom-5000 é bom usar só em barra de cano de 3mts isso procede.Desde já agradeço a atenção de todos.



Isso é mito, se você precisa de uma visada mais limpa, vai deixar de instalar com tubo de 6 mtrs?

----------


## regispages

Obrigado Max Networks por tirar minha duvida.A partir de agora vou colocar as Woms com cano de 6mts quando for necessario.

----------


## telworld

Então seu Max Networks, aqui não tem nenhum amador, valor da sxt nesse preço no Brasil com nota fiscal!!!... me da essa fonte amigo pois compro também, os equipamentos da Intelbras evoluiu e muito, minha rede roda redonda, entrego com qualidade no meu cliente.
Não fale besteira, cada caso é um caso, digo que estar ostentando pois colocou as fotos do equipamentos, aqui estamos discutindo técnica, não necessário colocar foto de produto, sendo assim voce estar bancando o tolo pois da divulgando uma marca e não ta ganhando nada por isso.

----------


## brito666

Prezados,

Não recomendo o uso dessa WOM5000, comprei 4 e testei em bancada, passou o máximo da conexão 22M.
Porém na prova de fogo sempre da merda! 
A transferência não passava de 1MB POR cliente, isso mesmo, alterei TUDO praticamente e NADA funcionou. E olha que o CCQ estava em 100% com SNR de 29db . 
Troquei o WOM500 pelo WRN240 caseiro mesmo, e ....? Funcionou perfeitamente. 
Fiquei curioso voltei e desativei o DFS do BUG5000, advinha? agora ta "normal".

Mesmo assim não estou satisfeito, no site survey aparece com -59 dBm (isso com visada limpa!!!!!!!) 
Sem contar o SNR que fica pulando parecendo pipoca no óleo. 30db , 25db , 29db, 30db 24db
Se for depender do suporte da intelbras para tirar seu sufoco, já era, eles só aprovam sua dúvida no forum deles depois de 6 dias, e sempre com as mesmas perguntas:
_
"Qual a versão de firmware utilizada no WOM 5000?
Qual o Sinal/Ruído, SNR e CCQ está informando nos WOM 5000?
Qual Potência da Base Station e WOM 5000?
Qual a Base Station utilizada?
Qual a distância entre a Base Station e WOM 5000?
Qual Distância de TX configurada nos equipamentos?" 

_Ai para responder as sua resposta levam mais 6 dias. Só ai foram 12! 
No final pedem mandam fazer um teste num site lá, e depois pedem seu numero. 
E antes que venham dizer que "WOM 5000 não é para ponto a ponto", quer dizer que o roteadorzinho de R$ 60,00 conto é melhor que esta CPE de R$ 175?

----------


## charlespjo

Testei a nova versao 5,0 beta 4.. e nem chega a conectar no ap!!! ta feia a coisa em!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

*brito666*,Bom dia!

As perguntas são para poder entender o cenário e passar as configurações corretamente. Você já entrou em contato conosco via telefone? Caso prefira podemos entrar em contato, só pedimos que nos passe seu telefone com DDD, para podermos lhe auxiliar na configuração do equipamento.

Telefone: (48) 2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Atenciosamente

Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Testei a nova versao 5,0 beta 4.. e nem chega a conectar no ap!!! ta feia a coisa em!


Bom dia!

Essa é a mesma versão que o telworld está utilizando e não está tendo problemas. Iremos entrar em contato com você, para verificar a configuração. ok?

----------


## WELTCOM

Amigo isso vai depender da altura distancia e obstáculos entre sua wom e AP da sua torre, tem casos aqui que temos que deixar a wom com cano de 30 cm. abs..

----------


## WELTCOM

Amigo atualizei em um painel todas as wow para versão 5.0 b4, fiquei surpreso com o desempenho o ccq ficou entre 80 a 100 % fixo e o ping baixou e ficou estável. abs

----------


## charlespjo

Aqui eu atualizei 2 wom 5000... mudei o painel pra ipoll.. mas os clientes nao conectam em tdma.. somente em 802...





> Amigo atualizei em um painel todas as wow para versão 5.0 b4, fiquei surpreso com o desempenho o ccq ficou entre 80 a 100 % fixo e o ping baixou e ficou estável. abs

----------


## WELTCOM

o que percebi aqui que as ciso tbem nao conectaram em TDMA mas as mimo foi de boa..

----------


## charlespjo

Ok.. vou aguardar




> Bom dia!
> 
> Essa é a mesma versão que o telworld está utilizando e não está tendo problemas. Iremos entrar em contato com você, para verificar a configuração. ok?

----------


## charlespjo

Então, ta ai... eu teste so nas ciso...




> o que percebi aqui que as ciso tbem nao conectaram em TDMA mas as mimo foi de boa..

----------


## WELTCOM

mas o que percebi que mesmo em 802.11 e sendo ciso a antena o desempenho ficou excelente, estou acompanhando a alguns dias alguns clientes e não tive mais reclamação nestes.

----------


## charlespjo

nessa versão nao está mostrando o nivel SNR... nao notei diferença ainda.. em 802,11




> mas o que percebi que mesmo em 802.11 e sendo ciso a antena o desempenho ficou excelente, estou acompanhando a alguns dias alguns clientes e não tive mais reclamação nestes.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, Boa Noite!

Através de testes realizados em laboratório, identificamos que a versão 5.0 Beta 4 disponibilizada em nosso site estava com erro na função Cliente TDMA para os equipamentos WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i, porém já realizamos a correção.

Pedimos desculpas pelo transtorno.

Segue o link das páginas do WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i para download dos firmwares:
WOM 5000
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...r/cpe/wom-5000
WOM 5000i
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar.../cpe/wom-5000i

Telefone: (48) 2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Atenciosamente

Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Max Networks

> Então seu Max Networks, aqui não tem nenhum amador, valor da sxt nesse preço no Brasil com nota fiscal!!!... me da essa fonte amigo pois compro também, os equipamentos da Intelbras evoluiu e muito, minha rede roda redonda, entrego com qualidade no meu cliente.
> Não fale besteira, cada caso é um caso, digo que estar ostentando pois colocou as fotos do equipamentos, aqui estamos discutindo técnica, não necessário colocar foto de produto, sendo assim voce estar bancando o tolo pois da divulgando uma marca e não ta ganhando nada por isso.


Continuo te pedindo desculpas telworld, mais tudo bem, acho que te cutuquei na ferida, mais mesmo com essas agreções verbais, de estar Ostentando, por ter colocado uma foto com SXT´s, parece que vai além da foto, mais tudo bem vamos esquecer esse assunto e bola pra frente, o importante é que continuarei comprando SXT, e colocando em meus clientes, e vc como mesmo disse que sua rede roda redondo com WOM 5000, Torço pra que dê tudo certo, mais minha opinião ainda continua a mesma, nao gosto e até que prove ao contrário, intelbrás só pra iniciantes.

Um Forte Abraço e vamos fazer do fórum uma sala de aula, para que todos que venham buscar informações, achem aqui uma família que estará sempre a disposição para que tenha uma boa iniciativa. (independente do valor, de grau, de faixa, e de classe.)

----------


## Max Networks

> Testei a nova versao 5,0 beta 4.. e nem chega a conectar no ap!!! ta feia a coisa em!


Boa Noite charles, ainda to usando aquela versão que me passou, a 3.3a, é a única com testes ficou menos ruim, deu uma estabilizada depois que coloquei ela, mais a 4.0 e 5.0 nao rolou, ficou pior.

Um Abraço.

----------


## Max Networks

> Prezados,
> 
> Não recomendo o uso dessa WOM5000, comprei 4 e testei em bancada, passou o máximo da conexão 22M.
> Porém na prova de fogo sempre da merda! 
> A transferência não passava de 1MB POR cliente, isso mesmo, alterei TUDO praticamente e NADA funcionou. E olha que o CCQ estava em 100% com SNR de 29db . 
> Troquei o WOM500 pelo WRN240 caseiro mesmo, e ....? Funcionou perfeitamente. 
> Fiquei curioso voltei e desativei o DFS do BUG5000, advinha? agora ta "normal".
> 
> Mesmo assim não estou satisfeito, no site survey aparece com -59 dBm (isso com visada limpa!!!!!!!) 
> ...


Esse que é o problema, prefiro pagar a diferença de 28 reais, para nao receber ligação ou ter de ficar fazendo testes pra ver como fica melhor, como disse antes sxt só chego no cliente que ela já vai configurada, faço alguns ajustes, e pronto, pra voltar no cliente só se for pra retirar, o que nao acontece faz um tempinho bom.

Um Abraço.

----------


## charlespjo

Fiz o teste e continua não conectando com a wom 5000..




> Prezados, Boa Noite!
> 
> Através de testes realizados em laboratório, identificamos que a versão 5.0 Beta 4 disponibilizada em nosso site estava com erro na função Cliente TDMA para os equipamentos WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i, porém já realizamos a correção.
> 
> Pedimos desculpas pelo transtorno.
> 
> Segue o link das páginas do WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i para download dos firmwares:
> WOM 5000
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...r/cpe/wom-5000
> ...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Fiz o teste e continua não conectando com a wom 5000..


charlespjo, Boa Tarde!

Tentamos contato hoje pela manhã, no telefone fixo informaram que você não se encontrava e que estaria disponível somente amanhã, já nos números celular, estavam fora de área. Amanhã iremos tentar contato novamente para verificarmos as configurações.
 

_Telefone: (48) 2106-0006_
_e-mail:_ [email protected]
_Fórum:_ http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

_Atenciosamente_

_Equipe Intelbras_

----------


## charlespjo

Ok, vou aguardar..




> charlespjo, Boa Tarde!
> 
> Tentamos contato hoje pela manhã, no telefone fixo informaram que você não se encontrava e que estaria disponível somente amanhã, já nos números celular, estavam fora de área. Amanhã iremos tentar contato novamente para verificarmos as configurações.
>  
> 
> _Telefone: (48) 2106-0006_
> _e-mail:_ [email protected]
> _Fórum:_ http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico
> ...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, Bom dia!

Informamos que tiramos a firmware versão 5.0 beta 4 do site para melhorias por tempo indeterminado. Assim que disponibilizarmos novamente a versão, informaremos. Obrigado pela compreensão de todos.

_Telefone: (48) 2106-0006_
_e-mail:_ _[email protected]_
_Fórum:_ _http://forum.intelbras.com.br/_
_http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico_

_Atenciosamente

Equipe Intelbras_

----------


## brito666

kkkkkkkk

Lançam o negócio no desespero, devem pensar assim "Posta o firmware, se der merda eles falam." 
Vamos começar a cobrar pra ser Beta test. 
Mudem também o cenário, parem de usar a bancada, sentados, em uma sala com ar-condicionado!
Coloquem os equipamentos numa torre, e façam os testes na prática. Para ter a noção do que esses provedores passam.
A dica pra usar esses firmwares é, esperem 5 meses após o lançamento, para ai sim PENSAR em atualizar os equipamento, calma, espere mais 9 meses. Pronto, agora pode arriscar.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados,
Sim, identificamos um mau funcionamento no TDMA do WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i, por isso retiramos o firmware do site para realizarmos as devidas correções e melhorias no mesmo.

_Telefone: (48) 2106-0006_
_e-mail:_ _[email protected]_
_Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/_
_http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico_

----------


## Max Networks

Agora só acompanho. Vamos ver no que dá.

----------


## acmneto

Posso colocar esta versao  5.0-BETA4 na intelbras MiMO sem problemas?





> Prezados,
> Sim, identificamos um mau funcionamento no TDMA do WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i, por isso retiramos o firmware do site para realizarmos as devidas correções e melhorias no mesmo.
> 
> _Telefone: (48) 2106-0006_
> _e-mail:_ _[email protected]_
> _Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/_
> _http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico_

----------


## telworld

> Posso colocar esta versao  5.0-BETA4 na intelbras MiMO sem problemas?


Tou usando 4.1 beta 2 achei mais estavel

----------


## WELTCOM

Bom dia,
Não consta o firmware 5.0 b4 no link citado, somente 4.0 estou precisando do mesmo com a devida correção.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Posso colocar esta versao  5.0-BETA4 na intelbras MiMO sem problemas?


Prezado acmeto, Bom Dia!
Pode utilizar esta versão de firmware para WOM 5000 MiMo, porém estamos trabalhando na melhoria do mesmo.
Lembrando este firmware está em versão beta.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia,
> Não consta o firmware 5.0 b4 no link citado, somente 4.0 estou precisando do mesmo com a devida correção.


Prezado WELTCOM, Bom Dia !

Retiramos a firmware versão 5.0 beta 4 do site para ajustes. Assim que finalizarmos, informaremos. Obrigado pela compreensão de todos.

_Telefone: (48) 2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Atenciosamente

Equipe Intelbras_

----------


## acmneto

> Prezado acmeto, Bom Dia!
> Pode utilizar esta versão de firmware para WOM 5000 MiMo, porém estamos trabalhando na melhoria do mesmo.
> Lembrando este firmware está em versão beta.



Estou alterando remotamente meus clientes para a versao 5.0-BETA 4 e o ccq esta melhorando...Msm se sair a definitiva posso deixar nela? E quando vai sair a versao definitiva?
Obrigado

----------


## acmneto

> Bom dia,
> Não consta o firmware 5.0 b4 no link citado, somente 4.0 estou precisando do mesmo com a devida correção.



Amigo tenho esta versao.Se quiser pode me passar seu contato por inbox q mando ela.

----------


## acmneto

O CCQ baixa com o tempo? lembro de um cliente q estava com ccq de 100% ai com o tempo baixou...Joguei a atualizaçao 5.0 beta 4 e voltou a ficar 100%

----------


## Max Networks

Na verdade cada senario e um senario, no meu caso tive de voltar pra 3.3a, foi a unica que deu certo, aind bem que é so 5 wom 5000 mimo.

----------


## acmneto

> Na verdade cada senario e um senario, no meu caso tive de voltar pra 3.3a, foi a unica que deu certo, aind bem que é so 5 wom 5000 mimo.



No meu elas oscilam d+... e a 4.0 tb... no meu so melhorou msm com a 5.0 beta 4...
Estive vendo nas revisoes das firmwares a unica q falam sobre alguma melhoria de ccq foi a 5.0 v4

----------


## betolong

Aqui so fica ccq 100% quando sinal é -50

----------


## WELTCOM

bom dia amigo, 
obrigado pela disposição. Preciso da versão 5.0 b4 da ciso com correção no tdma, essa q vc tem?

----------


## acmneto

> bom dia amigo, 
> obrigado pela disposição. Preciso da versão 5.0 b4 da ciso com correção no tdma, essa q vc tem?


Amigo da siso eu nao tenho, somente mimo

----------


## jmathayde

Ufa 58 paginas heheheh , esperando solução , mais uma pergunta usando um SXT SA5 ou algo deste genero o limite de distancia ficaria o mesmo maximo 2 KM ?

----------


## telworld

> No meu elas oscilam d+... e a 4.0 tb... no meu so melhorou msm com a 5.0 beta 4...
> Estive vendo nas revisoes das firmwares a unica q falam sobre alguma melhoria de ccq foi a 5.0 v4


me manda seu email que mando pra voce a versão 4.1 Beta 2, eu acho melhor que a 5 beta4

----------


## Zucchi

> Ufa 58 paginas heheheh , esperando solução , mais uma pergunta usando um SXT SA5 ou algo deste genero o limite de distancia ficaria o mesmo maximo 2 KM ?


A solução é simples e só existe uma: Parar de usar 802.11 para outdoor.
O protocolo não foi feito para isso.

Isso não é resolução de problemas, é tortura. Pessoal gosta de sofrer.

----------


## AndrioPJ

poderiam me enviar esses firmwares beta ai?

mascaraapj ARROBA gmail PONTO com

----------


## cdcm

mand pra mim tbm por favor [email protected]

----------


## acmneto

> me manda seu email que mando pra voce a versão 4.1 Beta 2, eu acho melhor que a 5 beta4


Enviei uma MP,amigo

----------


## cdcm

essa firmware é compativel com o siso wom5000?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Alguém me tira uma dúvida: o ack padrão do wom 5000 mimo é de 5000m, para usar ele como cliente até 2km~2,5km (tanto para - como para +) é preciso alterar o ack ?

Exemplo: uma instalação a 300metros deixo os 5000 ? ou abaixo ?

OBrigado

----------


## rubem

> Alguém me tira uma dúvida: o ack padrão do wom 5000 mimo é de 5000m, para usar ele como cliente até 2km~2,5km (tanto para - como para +) é preciso alterar o ack ?
> 
> Exemplo: uma instalação a 300metros deixo os 5000 ? ou abaixo ?
> 
> OBrigado


O seu não tem um barrinha arrastavel pra esquerda ou direita pra alterar o ack timeout? Todo que ví tem, é só arrastar ela que você altera o ack.

Só se colocar ack acima do real onde tem problema em zona de fresnel ou ruído, mas não adianta colocar algo tão grande tipo 5000m num PTP de 300m.

Em PtMP você coloca no AP (Digamos que seja Wom5000 também) uma distancia levemente maior que o cliente mais distante, mas nos clientes (Digamos que todos wom5000 também, só a título de exemplo) coloca a distancia real ou uns 10% a mais.

Mas nunca vi vantagem em colocar ack timeout MENOR que o aconselhável pra distancia, nunca ví isso aumentar throughput ou diminuir ping, é bem o contrário, normalmente piora a perda de pacotes.

A meu ver NADA deve ser deixado no default, o default é pra dona de casa que não consegue configurar nada, e pra otimização TUDO deve ser otimizado, inclusive ack-timeout.

----------


## wld.net1

@*cdcm, aparentimente a @Suporte Intelbras, corrigiu os bugs, só na versão mimo só resta esperar. Vi o pessoal falar pra siso tem uma versão um pouco obsoleta porém é aqui se comportou melhor nos cenários reais acho que é 3.3 sei lá só sei que é 3x.



Att,




Wagner Loula
Skype: wld.net
E-mail: [email protected]
Cel./Whats: (87) 99640-0907
FoxPanel Sistema para Gerenciamento Provedor.
www.foxpanel.com.br*

----------

